# Schwedenplaner 2013



## daniel_ (27. Dezember 2012)

Moin Zusammen!

Das Jahr 2012 geht in die Endphase, 2013 steht an und einige haben sicher schon Ihren nächsten Schweden-Trip geplant?, oder?
Wo geht es für Euch im nächsten Jahr hin?
Wir planen nach einem mega Jahr in Dalarna für Mai 2013 einen Trip nach Östergötland. In dieser Gegend waren wir bislang noch gar nicht und wollen es einfach mal testen.
Hoffe das wir zum Ende der Woche alles final geplant haben.

Bin auf Eure Ziele gespannt.

Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------



## inselkandidat (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Für mich gehts im Mai für eine Woche an den Kösen.#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Moin ! Da es uns dieses Jahr am Skärsjö ( Tvooker ) so gut gefallen hat , fahren wir da wieder hin , aber nur für fünf Wochen  .  Gruß Wf


----------



## Krüger82 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

2013 geht es in der ersten juni woche an den Nömmen!!! Mal schauen wie es wird!!! Bisher war jeder schweden urlaub wirklich klasse!!! 

Gruß


----------



## Stean01 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Ich war 2012  am Vänern und am Hareforjden untwegs und 2013 gehts etwas höher in den Norden von Schweden.
Haben auch schon alles gebucht freu mich drauf.
Wünsche euch alles gute für 2013 #h
Stean01


----------



## Shadrap (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Ja, für diesen Thread wurde es langsam mal Zeit.


Ich bin im Moment noch reichlich "planlos". Ideen gibt es genug, aber noch keine Entscheidung. Wieder an den Östra Silen wie in diesem Jahr, oder mal in eine ganz andere Gegend? In Östergötland war ich z. B. auch noch nie. Mal sehen, es wird sich schon irgendwas ergeben.


@Wobblerfan
Wie, nur fünf Wochen? Du kannst einem ja direkt leid tun .


----------



## Wobblerfan (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Danke für´s Mitgefühl , Shadrap   Gruß Wf #h


----------



## Ollistricker (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Wie, nur fünf Wochen? Du kannst einem ja direkt leid tun .

Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen


----------



## Schwedenangler (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Na dann will ich mich auch mal anschliessen.
Ende Mai geht´s wie immer mit drei Kumpels für eine Woche an unseren Lieblingssee Åsnen :l!
Etwas später im August dann nochmal eine Woche an den Öresjön bei Kinna .

Ist mittlerweile ein absolutes Muss mindestens einmal im Jahr 
gen Schweden zu reisen.
Würde natürlich auch gerne wie Wobblerfan fünf Wochen fahren aber das geht leider nicht  . Gönnen tu ich´s ihm trotzdem  .


----------



## Bronni (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hi,
wir fahren in 2013 für 2 Wochen an den Hönshyltefjörden, südlich vom Asnen.  Unser Haus liegt direkt am Wasser und wir können theoretisch von der Terrasse aus fischen. Wir sind schon sehr gespannt, da wir bisher nur an den großen Seen gefischt haben und nun doch andere Verhältnisse vorfinden werden. 
Viele Grüße
Bronni
P.S.  Ich werde natürlich berichten


----------



## maxi (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Moin zusammen, nachdem es dieses Jahr wirklich super am Asunden auf Zander und Hecht lief haben wir für 2013 wieder 1 Woche im Mai gebucht. Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Der Tobi (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hej

Ende Mai gehts über die Öresundbrücke nach Karlshamn. Nach einem Besuch in den Schären und an der Mörrum, soll's zum Åsnen gehen. Von dort geht's an die Küste in die östlichen Schären und weiter nach Norden, bis wir in Stockholm landen. 
Von dort über den Vänern nach Oslo und über die norwegische Westküste in den Süden. Mit der Fähre nach Dänemark und dann ab nach Hause. 

Ich freu mich jetzt schon wie ein Schneekönig... 25 Tage Roadtrip und fast jeden Tag woanders angeln. Von Aaland bis Zander sollte Alles möglich sein.


----------



## hechtangler_tom (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Bei mir gehts wieder an den Nedre Dalälven. Nach einem Jahr Entzug.


----------



## Luggi (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo zusammen :vik:

ich fahre wieder an den schönen Asnen aber dieses Jahr verdammt spät erst im Oktober . wollen mal schauen wie das mit dem wetter so klappt ?

ich wünsche euch einen guten rutsch ins neue Angeljahr #a


----------



## Niveaubremse (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hi,

ich fahre Ende Mai zum ersten Mal für eine Woche an den See Flaren bei Lagan.
Sonst war ich immer zwischen Juni und August in Schweden. Aber da von euch scheinbar viele im Mai nach Schweden fahren, scheint das ja ein Top-Monat zum Angeln zu sein. Ich bin gespannt... ;-)


----------



## schee (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen, wir planen unsere erste Schwedentour.

Wir wollen Ende September ne Woche nach Sverige, Parameter: max 250km von Trelleborg, Große Hechte sind das Ziel, Ein Fluss in der Nähe wäre auch nett, Haus für 4-6 Personen mit Boot und NATÜRLiCH darf es nichts kosten.

Habt Ihr da ne Idee ???


----------



## daniel_ (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Wünsche allen ein Frohes Neues Jahr und ein super Angeljahr 2013!

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## mLe (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

1 Woche gehts im Juni an den Ellenösjön und Östersjön.


----------



## Askersund61 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo zusammen 
Ich bin neu hier, allerdings nicht was Schweden und das angeln betrifft. Wir werden im Juli das 10. Mal nach Schweden fahren und die Seen in der Umgebung von Nybro mitten im Glasreich begutachten. Die Vorfreude ist gross, denn Hecht, Barsch und Co. haben mich bis jetzt nie im Stich gelassen. Petri heil jetzt schon allen Schweden-Besuchern!


----------



## Aalmeyer (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Moin...

Ich probiere Ende Mai/Anfang Juni mit ein paar Jungs auch mal den Flaren aus...


----------



## Niveaubremse (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



Aalmeyer schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> Ich probiere Ende Mai/Anfang Juni mit ein paar Jungs auch mal den Flaren aus...



Wann fährst du denn genau? Ich bin KW21 dort.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja zufällig mal auf dem See ;-)


----------



## lifeofmyown (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Für mich gehts im März nach Västernorrland...aber ohne Rückfahrtticket! :vik:


----------



## EdekX (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Ende Mai an den Glasfjorden bei Arvika, zum 1. mal hat vielleicht jemand paar insider infos?


----------



## Shadrap (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



lifeofmyown schrieb:


> Für mich gehts im März nach Västernorrland...aber ohne Rückfahrtticket! :vik:


 
Oh, ein Auswanderer?


----------



## Wobblerfan (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Tach ! 
@ Shadrap :  Oh, ein Auswanderer?

Da kommt bei mir Neid auf    Gruß  Wf  #h


----------



## daniel_ (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

So bei unser Planung hat sich jetzt doch noch etwas geändert.
Wir fahren Anfang Mai hoch ins nördliche Värmland an einen mittelgroßen See.
Hütte wieder direkt am Wasser- ich freu mich

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Aalmeyer (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



Niveaubremse schrieb:


> Wann fährst du denn genau? Ich bin KW21 dort.
> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja zufällig mal auf dem See ;-)


 


Wir sind in kW 22 und 23 da...


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bekomme dieses Jahr meine Schwedentouren irgendwie noch nicht so geregelt wie ich das gerne hätte.

Lediglich die letzten zwei Wochen im Mai stehen fest. Da geht es an den Nömmen mit Abstechern zum Solgen. 

Da gibt es aber noch weitere 3 Wochen die ich in Schweden verbringen möchte. Sollte langsam mal wirklich schaun, dass ich aus dem Quark komme! :vik:


----------



## Connaught (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



EdekX schrieb:


> Ende Mai an den Glasfjorden bei Arvika, zum 1. mal hat vielleicht jemand paar insider infos?



Bist du dort individuell unterwegs oder hast du etwa ein Paket bei Kingfisher gebucht?

Tackle und aktuelle Infos gibt's bei Böjda Spön, Storgatan, Arvika. Um bei Wind nicht nur die Kyrkvik als einzige Alternative zu haben, empfiehlt sich ein anständiges Boot.

Connaught


----------



## gehawe (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



Muhkuh2000 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich bekomme dieses Jahr meine Schwedentouren irgendwie noch nicht so geregelt wie ich das gerne hätte.
> 
> ...



Komisch - da hatte ich noch nie Probleme bei der Häusersuche. War immer was frei. :q (Duckundwech)


----------



## lifeofmyown (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Tach !
> @ Shadrap :  Oh, ein Auswanderer?
> 
> Da kommt bei mir Neid auf    Gruß  Wf  #h



Naja, auswandern...ich nenne das eher umziehen!


----------



## 4630 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Moin,

Wir planen Ende Mai - Anfang Juni 7 - 10 Tage zwischen Stora le und Vänern. Genauer Termin steht noch nicht fest. 

Glückauf
Lutz


----------



## RheinTim (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo , 
ich habe vor dieses Jahr nach Schweden zu fahren.
Nur habe ich keine Ahnung wohin.
Mein Zielfisch wäre der Hecht.

Meine Frage :
Gibt es ne gute Internetseite wo man sowas komplett buchen kann ?
Und Wo ist es am besten zum Hechtangeln ?

Gruß Tim


----------



## daniel_ (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



lifeofmyown schrieb:


> Naja, auswandern...ich nenne das eher umziehen!



Job, Hütte und Co da oben schon vorhanden. ?
Voll gut!
NEID!


----------



## Shadrap (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



RheinTim schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> ich habe vor dieses Jahr nach Schweden zu fahren.
> Nur habe ich keine Ahnung wohin.
> Mein Zielfisch wäre der Hecht.
> ...


 
Klar, pauschal buchen geht natürlich. Musst mal nach Angelreisen googeln.

Ansonsten: selbst was organisieren. Hechte gibt es in Schweden fast überall, in Seen Fließgewässern oder in den Schären. Es gibt unzählige Gewässer und Unterkünfte. Am besten erst mal überlegen, in welche Region Du willst und dann mal bei verschiedenen Anbietern nach Ferienhäusern schauen. Infos über das Angeln in den umliegenden Gewässern bekommt man oft beim Anbieter selbst oder eben auf anderem Weg (Google, Turistbüro, AB).


----------



## lifeofmyown (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



daniel_ schrieb:


> Job, Hütte und Co da oben schon vorhanden. ?
> Voll gut!
> NEID!



Jo...Haus und Volvo sind vorhanden. Wenn es jetzt noch mit nem Job klappt... #6


----------



## AndreL (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Wir fahren, wie jedes Jahr nach Hede in Härjedalen. Dieses mal im Juni über Mitsommer.

Wenn ich das hier so lese, gibt es ja fast niemanden der weiter als Südschweden fährt. 
Dabei geht es ab Mittelschweden erst richtig mit Natur los, ich mag es Gewässer für mich allein zu haben .
Naja, ich will ja auch keine Hechte und Barsche, die hab ich zwar auch, aber mir gefallen die vielen Äschen, Saiblinge, Forellen und Maränen viel besser .


----------



## 4630 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



AndreL schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier so lese, gibt es ja fast niemanden der weiter als Südschweden fährt.
> Dabei geht es ab Mittelschweden erst richtig mit Natur los, ich mag es Gewässer für mich allein zu haben .



Hej,
na so weit in Norden war ich auch schon, nur weiter westlich. In der Region um Torsby. Von dort aus weiter Richtung Norwegen. Ich muß dir Recht geben, so ab Sunne wird es überschaubar :q. Haben diverse Touren mit dem Motorrad in diese Region gefahren. Man kann den ganzen Tag die kleinen Straßen fahren, ohne jemanden zu begegnen. Zwischendurch an den vielen kleinen Seen Pausen einlegen und die Seele baumeln lassen. Wie ruhig das da oben ist, wird mir so richtig bewust, wenn ich in Deutschland von der Fähre fahre.

Da ich erst letztes Jahr zum angeln gekommen bin und seit Nov. meinen Schein besitze wird das meine erste Tour mit Schwerpunkt: "Abends was gesundes in die Pfanne".

Glückauf
Lutz


----------



## Niveaubremse (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



Aalmeyer schrieb:


> Wir sind in kW 22 und 23 da...



Alles klar, dann werd ich dir mal berichtens wie´s lief am Flaren.


----------



## Bulettenbär (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



AndreL schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier so lese, gibt es ja fast niemanden der weiter als Südschweden fährt.
> Dabei geht es ab Mittelschweden erst richtig mit Natur los, ich mag es Gewässer für mich allein zu haben .



Also ich fahre jedes Jahr nach Schweden. Meist nach Värmland und Dalarna. Ich liebe es Gewässer für mich allein zu haben und beim bzw nach dem Angeln nicht mit anderen Anglern Latein schwätzen zu müssen. Es ist äusserst erholsam.:l

Eigentlich spricht nichts gegen den öffentlichen Austausch von Tipps und Informationen. Man muss sich aber auch im klaren sein das die ganze Welt mitliest. Leider gibt es viele stille Leser die sich dort oben gerne die Truhe mit Hechten vollmachen und immer nach neuen Tipps suchen#q.  Dieses möchte ich nicht unterstützen. Man kann sogar in schwedischen Foren beobachten dass es dort auch oft keine Gewässertipps gibt.


----------



## Aalmeyer (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



Niveaubremse schrieb:


> Alles klar, dann werd ich dir mal berichtens wie´s lief am Flaren.


 

Wunderbar, werde ich auch tun


----------



## hechtangler_tom (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



Arnold Steiger schrieb:


> am 20.4 geht es wie jedes Jahr zum Nedredalälven in Gävleborg bis Ende Juni und ab Mitte August bis Ende September wieder. Hot Spo für Hecht/Zander und Barsch. In der Nähe für die Fliegenangler in Gysinge ein Paradies
> Gruß,
> Sverige Fan


 

Hallo Arnold,

3 Monate Nedredalälven, das hört sich sehr gut an. Ich bin leider nur eine Woche ende Mai dort.

Für mich auch das beste Angelrevier in ganz Schweden.


----------



## daniel_ (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



AndreL schrieb:


> Wir fahren, wie jedes Jahr nach Hede in Härjedalen. Dieses mal im Juni über Mitsommer.
> 
> Wenn ich das hier so lese, gibt es ja fast niemanden der weiter als Südschweden fährt.
> Dabei geht es ab Mittelschweden erst richtig mit Natur los, ich mag es Gewässer für mich allein zu haben .
> Naja, ich will ja auch keine Hechte und Barsche, die hab ich zwar auch, aber mir gefallen die vielen Äschen, Saiblinge, Forellen und Maränen viel besser .



Wir fahren nachdem wir 2012 in Dalarna waren, in 2013 ins
Nördliche Värmland


----------



## lifeofmyown (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Der Norden hat gewässertechnisch richtig viel zu bieten! Dort findet man sämtliche Zielfischarten und Angeldruck gibt es dort keinen. In unserem zukünftigen Zuhause haben wir einen Fluss direkt vor der Tür und hunderte Seen in der Umgebung.

Ich bin tatsächlich am überlegen, dort oben ein Ferienhaus zu kaufen und Guidingtouren für Angler anzubieten. Ob das wohl funktionieren könnte? |rolleyes


----------



## DerAndi (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Im Juni gehts 2 Wochen nach Rosenfors. Ist üdlich von Hultsfred. An Gewäser gibts viele kleine Seen und 2 Flüse direkt durch den Ort. Zum einen den Eman und noch ein kleinerer. Kent einer die Region näher und kann mir sagen obs da irgendwo lohnende Forellenbestände gibt? Der Eman hat etwas südlicher zwar auch Lachsstrecken aber ich hätte es wenn eher auf Forellen abgesehn.
Wäre genial wenn einer Infos hat


----------



## bissfieber (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Bin vom 27.04 bis zum 4.5 am Hönshyltefjorden, südlich vom Asnen. Jemand in der Zeit auch da oder Erfahrungen mit dem Gewässer?


----------



## daniel_ (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



lifeofmyown schrieb:


> Der Norden hat gewässertechnisch richtig viel zu bieten! Dort findet man sämtliche Zielfischarten und Angeldruck gibt es dort keinen. In unserem zukünftigen Zuhause haben wir einen Fluss direkt vor der Tür und hunderte Seen in der Umgebung.
> 
> Ich bin tatsächlich am überlegen, dort oben ein Ferienhaus zu kaufen und Guidingtouren für Angler anzubieten. Ob das wohl funktionieren könnte? |rolleyes



Sicherlich eine interessante Idee, nur wie du schon gesagt hattest, fahren viele Urlauber lieber gen Süden, da dort die Anreise erheblich kürzer ist. Ich pers. finde es in Dalarna oder auch im nördlichen Värmland super schön und es ist halt noch weniger los als im südlichen Schweden.
In welcher Stadt willst du denn dein Haus kaufen?

Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------



## lifeofmyown (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



daniel_ schrieb:


> Sicherlich eine interessante Idee, nur wie du schon gesagt hattest, fahren viele Urlauber lieber gen Süden, da dort die Anreise erheblich kürzer ist. Ich pers. finde es in Dalarna oder auch im nördlichen Värmland super schön und es ist halt noch weniger los als im südlichen Schweden.
> In welcher Stadt willst du denn dein Haus kaufen?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Daniel



Wir haben schon ein Haus. Wir ziehen im März nach Schweden!  Der Ort liegt ca. 70 KM westlich von Sundsvall.

Ich spiele jetzt mit dem Gedanken dort noch ein Haus zu kaufen und an Urlauber/Angler zu vermieten. Aber wir müssen dort erst mal Fuss fassen und ich muss die Gewässer dort erst mal richtig kennen lernen. Ich hab dort schon gefischt, aber durch die Vielzahl von Gewässern hat man dort eine regelrechte Reizüberflutung.


----------



## Ollistricker (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Also ich lebe nun seit etwa 3 Jahren hier in Schweden und habe bis jetzt an keinem Tag meine Entscheidung bereut. Aber auch hier muss man arbeiten und geht nicht jeden Tag fischen, wie im Angelurlaub. Das sollte jedem bewusst sein.
Wünsche dir, *lifeofmyown *auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg in deinem neuen Zuhause :m


----------



## lifeofmyown (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



Ollistricker schrieb:


> Also ich lebe nun seit etwa 3 Jahren hier in Schweden und habe bis jetzt an keinem Tag meine Entscheidung bereut. Aber auch hier muss man arbeiten und geht nicht jeden Tag fischen, wie im Angelurlaub. Das sollte jedem bewusst sein.
> Wünsche dir, *lifeofmyown *auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg in deinem neuen Zuhause :m



Danke! Naja, arbeiten muss man überall...


----------



## Wobblerfan (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

@  Lifeofmyown  : Danke! Naja, arbeiten muss man überall... 

Nicht jeder  :q    Gruß  Wf #h


----------



## schee (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Ende September gehts nach Olofström, nähe Mörrum. Jemand Erfahrungen da in der Ecke ?


----------



## loete1970 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Helauf, Alaaf und dergleichen...

So, wir haben jetzt auch endlich gebucht. Wir (mein Bruder und ich) machen nach 4 Jahren wieder einen Generationsurlaub mit unserem Alten Herrn. Da unser letztjähriges Ziel leider nicht mehr frei war, haben wir in diesem Jahr den Östra Silen ausgewählt, vom 08.-15.062013. Dank der tollen Eindrücke und Infos u.a. von Shadrap!

Ich freue mich jetzt schon wie Bolle und könnte bereits los fahren....


----------



## Shadrap (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



loete1970 schrieb:


> ... haben wir in diesem Jahr den Östra Silen ausgewählt ...


 
Gute Wahl #6

An welchem Teil des Sees seid Ihr denn untergebracht?


----------



## loete1970 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Wir haben ein Haus im nördlichen "linken Teil" gebucht, quasi links oberhalb Eurer Unterkunft.


----------



## daniel_ (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



loete1970 schrieb:


> Wir haben ein Haus im nördlichen "linken Teil" gebucht, quasi links oberhalb Eurer Unterkunft.



Bin jetzt schon toatl gespannt auf euren Bericht. Hatten den See auch mal im Auge während unser Planungsphase...


----------



## Shadrap (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Auf den Bericht bin ich auch schon gespannt. Ihr wohnt dann also im Bereich Harnäsfjorden. Dann holt mal ordentlich was raus und macht uns mit ein paar schönen Fotos neidisch ...


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

@loete1970
ja, das ist ein gutes Ziel. Auf große Barsche achten, auf wirklich große! Laut eines schwedischen Bekannten sind da im Freiwasser auch des öfteren 100+ - Hechte ans Band zu bekommen. Bei mir hat es nicht gereicht. Und wenn Ihr mal Richtung Västra Silen an die Schleuse Krokfors kommt geräucherte Seeforellen (Röding) bei Bengt ordern. Die zwei riesigen Hunde, die in seinem kleinen Auto sitzen wollen nur spielen -ubs- das haben die noch nie gemacht. Im Västra Silen befand sich bei meinem letzten Besuch eine Fischzuchtanlage in der Nähe der sehenswerten Inselkirche (Varvik). Offensichtlich büchsen hin und wieder Fische dort aus. Ich habe beim Trolling einige zum Einsteigen ins Boot überreden können. Auf Abstand zur Anlage achten! Bei heftigem Wind nichts riskieren. Die Seen dort haben kaum diese versteckten Babyfelsen unter der Wasseroberfläche, eine Tiefenkarte ist ratsam, ein Echolot ist besser. Schöne Zeit dort und grüßt mir Gun in Alkatraz.
Schwefi


----------



## loete1970 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Mensch, Ihr setzt uns jetzt schon unter Druck.... ein Bericht wird selbstverständlich folgen, wie bereits geschrieben, ist die Vorfreude bereits riesig

@Shadrap: das Haus ist im Bereich Harnäsfjorden

@ Schwefi: danke für die Tipps. Von der Räucherei habe ich auch schon in einigen Berichten gelesen. Sollten wir dort vorbeikommen, bleibe ich im Boot/Auto und werde nicht mit den Hunden spielen! Hast Du noch einen genaueren Anhaltspunkt, wo die Fischzuchtanlage ist?


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

@loete,
bei eniro.se sind sie nicht mehr zu sehen, aber bei google maps und zwar südlich der Insel, die sich an Varvik anschließt - fast genau gegenüber der Krokfors-Schleuse.
Wenn halt der kartenausschnitt noch aktuell ist. Die Betreiber solcher Anlagen haben die Auflage nach einer bestimmten Zeit den Standort zu wechseln, was ja wegen der Wasserbelastung auch Sinn macht. Ich war übrigens zum letzten Mal 2009 im August/September da. muß mal wieder hin, ist ein herrliches Gebiet, nur Radl-Fahren macht nicht so die Laune, weil es nicht sehr viele Rundtouren zu fahren gibt.
Schwefi


----------



## loete1970 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Danke Schwefi, wir werden die Schleuse mal aufsuchen.

Viele Grüsse

Dirk


----------



## Shadrap (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Ganz durch bin ich mit meinen Planungen immer noch nicht, aber es steht jetzt fest, dass ich dieses Jahr für 2 Wochen im August nach Schweden fahre. Die erste Woche werde ich am Foxen verbringen.

Der August ist zum Hechtangeln bestimmt nicht der optimale Monat, aber vielleicht spielen ja die Barsche mit. Das Haus am Foxen konnte ich nur für eine Woche bekommen und jetzt suche ich noch ein Ziel für die zweite Woche, da wird sich aber sicher in den nächsten Tagen was ergeben.


----------



## loete1970 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

2 Wochen Schweden, da würde ich @ Home die Rote Karte bekommen. Der Foxen soll sehr interessant aber auch schwierig zu fischen sein, so wie ich mehrfach gelesen habe. Aber Dein Bericht wird uns sicher anderes beweisen!


----------



## Shadrap (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



loete1970 schrieb:


> Mensch, Ihr setzt uns jetzt schon unter Druck....


 


loete1970 schrieb:


> ... Der Foxen soll sehr interessant aber auch schwierig zu fischen sein, so wie ich mehrfach gelesen habe. Aber Dein Bericht wird uns sicher anderes beweisen!


 
Da hast Du den Spieß aber sauber umgedreht .

Nee, Unsinn. Ich fühle mich nicht unter Druck gesetzt und werde auch berichten, wenn es eher bescheiden laufen sollte, was ja auch mal vorkommen kann.

Am Foxen war ich vor einigen Jahren schon mal und werde mich wie damals wieder auf den nördlichen Teil bei Töcksfors konzentrieren. Da gibt es Inseln und schöne Buchten und der See ist dort nicht allzu schwer zu befischen. Anders sieht es Richtung Süden aus, da wird der Foxen wesentlich breiter und offener.

Mal sehen, vielleicht erwische ich ja den ein oder anderen guten Fisch. So einen hätte ich gerne mal:

http://tavling.fiskejournalen.se/2007/10/05/abborre-2500-gram-2/

Die Meldung ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber der wurde auch im August gefangen.


----------



## Johann (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

@Shadrap
Wir waren letztes Jahr Ende Juli Anfang August oben im Värmland und dieses Jahr auch wieder um die gleiche Zeit. Hechte gingen wirklich nicht gut, aber dafür haben die Barsche umso besser gebissen. 






Ich hoffe, dieses Jahr ist es wieder so:q

|wavey:Johann


----------



## Shadrap (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Danke @Johann. Das macht Mut.
Schöner Fisch auf dem Foto.


----------



## loete1970 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



> Da hast Du den Spieß aber sauber umgedreht





Spässle, Du wirst das schon schaukeln!


----------



## LachsW (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Nach dem 2012 Roadtrip quer durch Schweden gehts dieses Jahr wieder für 2 Wochen ins "gelobte" Land. Die letzte beiden Maiwochen werden in der Gegend um Hällefors verbracht. Ferienhaus liegt am Saxen. ( wenn jemand Infos geben kann #h) 

2012 führte uns die Reise unter anderem an den Näshulta bei Eskiltuna. Saugeil...!!! Nur einer von Vielen Barschen - 38er den wir (als einen von wenigen) entnommen hatten. 

Erstes Bild ist vom Forellenfischen am Alsteran - Nähe Kosta (Region Växjö) - 45er Kumpel.

Noch 85 elend lange Tage... Grüße an alle Schwedenfans :vik:


----------



## Askersund61 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hej LachsW

Ja, am Näshulta hatte ich auch ein Erlebnis der speziellen Art. Ich war 1992 dort und habe mit den Nuggihegenen auf Barsch gefischt. Beim Einziehen verspürte ich 3 x einen Biss, jedoch war jeder unterschiedlich. Bald war mir klar, dass da nicht nur Barsche dran waren, da es undefinierbar zupfte und der dritte Fisch deutlich schwerer war. 
Als ich die Beute gestrandet hatte, traute ich meinen Augen nicht:

1. Fisch = Barsch 26 cm
2. Fisch = Rotauge 30 cm
3. Fisch = Karpfen ca. 2,5 kg schwer

Schweden ist halt immer für eine Überraschung gut. Bei mir dauert es noch gut 4 Monate bis ich wieder dort bin.

Perti Heil!


----------



## LachsW (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Petri.

Wie gesagt, ein spitzen Gewässer. Die letzteren haben wir nich versucht  zu fangen, dafür war des Spinnfischers Herz ausreichend am aufblühen. Zettis warn auch dabei - Hechtn sowieso.. Werd auf jedenfall auch dieses Jahr auf nen Tagestrip rüberfahren.

Schweden rules #6


----------



## hechtangler_tom (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



Shadrap schrieb:


> Da hast Du den Spieß aber sauber umgedreht .
> 
> Nee, Unsinn. Ich fühle mich nicht unter Druck gesetzt und werde auch berichten, wenn es eher bescheiden laufen sollte, was ja auch mal vorkommen kann.
> 
> ...


 
Wir hatten damals alle großen Hechte rund um die Brücke gefangen. Ich wünsche auf alle Fälle viel Erfolg. Wir hatten einen schönen Barschspot damals ausgemacht. Mein größter hatte 42cm.


----------



## Shadrap (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



hechtangler_tom schrieb:


> Wir hatten damals alle großen Hechte rund um die Brücke gefangen ...


 
Das müsste dann etwa hier gewesen sein:








rechts im Bild ist die Fischzuchtstation zu sehen.
Achja: Danke nochmal  .


----------



## hechtangler_tom (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Ja, genau da. Die meisten Bisse hatten wir aber von Töcksfors aus gesehen auf der rechten Uferseite. Ab dem Spitz, den man auf der linken Seite sieht nach Süden. Bis ans Ende der Felswand.


----------



## loete1970 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



> rechts im Bild ist die Fischzuchtstation zu sehen.



ist klar, dass Ihr dort am meisten fangt....:g


----------



## Wobblerfan (13. März 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Tach ! Fast vergessen : Vorgestern in zwei Monaten sind wir wieder auf dem Skärsjö zugegen #a   Gruß Wf #h


----------



## Project Jewell (13. März 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Moin,

Ende April geht es, wie vor zwei Jahren auch schon, in den südlichen Teil zu den Schären in der Gegend um Ronneby.
War damals shon eine tolle Zeit und diesmal sind wir zu zehnt mit 5 Booten vor Ort um die großen Hechte zu ärgern.

Danke & Gruß


----------



## loete1970 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Boah, wir müssen noch 12 Wochen warten, bis es los geht


----------



## Schwedenangler (14. März 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Bei uns sind es nur noch 10 Wochen und es geht wieder gen 

Norden ins wunderschöne Schweden #h.

Langsam aber sicher steigt die Vorfreude wie in jedem Jahr.


----------



## daniel_ (15. März 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

...noch acht Wochen


----------



## Askersund61 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Ihr habt es gut, denn bei mir dauert es noch unendlich lang erscheinende 16 Wochen...


----------



## hechtangler_tom (15. März 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Noch 10


----------



## Stean01 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Tom was noch 10 Tage? zum Eisangeln.
Bei uns noch 35 Tage bis Schweden.
LG Stean01


----------



## loete1970 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Wochen höchstwahrscheinlich


----------



## EdekX (18. März 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Meint ihr die Seen sind wie immer wieder mitte April eisfrei?,
oder wird sich das dieses Jahr ein bisschen nach hinten verschieben?
Wir sind Ende Mai oben hoffentlich ne gute Zeit um Hechte im Flachwasser zu jagen?!


----------



## hechtangler_tom (18. März 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

10 Wochen

Leider, keine Tage.


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (18. März 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



EdekX schrieb:


> Meint ihr die Seen sind wie immer wieder mitte April eisfrei?,
> oder wird sich das dieses Jahr ein bisschen nach hinten verschieben?
> Wir sind Ende Mai oben hoffentlich ne gute Zeit um Hechte im Flachwasser zu jagen?!



Hallo,

sehr warscheinlich werden dei Seen Mitte/Ende April noch gefrohren sein. 
Wir haben aber dieses Jahr kein richtiges Kerneis und es kann deshalb sein das es, bei entsprechnder Wetterlage, sehr schnell verschwindet.
Z.Z. sind es hier in den Schären noch ca. 25-30 cm.

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## Samuel55 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Moin Jungs,

bin die erste Woche im Mai nach 2 Jahren Schwedenabstinenz auch wieder da!

Auf Grund von Freundin im Gepäck wirds nicht so ein Hardcore Angelurlaub wie sonst, aber sie fischt auch gerne 

Diesmal bin ich an einer total unbekannten Ecke:

http://maps.google.de/maps?oe=utf-8...a=X&ei=DkVIUaHePMGbtQb0soHABA&ved=0CDEQ8gEwAA

Hat dort schon mal jemand gefischt?

Ich war sonst immer im Schärengarten. Dieser Abschnitt hat ja nun so gut wie gar keine Buchten etc.

Zielfisch sollten Hecht und Barsch sein.

Oben die Pukavik Bucht kenne ich.


----------



## lifeofmyown (19. März 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Yeah, noch 2 Wochen bis zum Umzug nach Schweden! #v


----------



## Bulettenbär (19. März 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



Samuel55 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> bin die erste Woche im Mai nach 2 Jahren Schwedenabstinenz auch wieder da!
> 
> ...


----------



## daniel_ (19. März 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



lifeofmyown schrieb:


> Yeah, noch 2 Wochen bis zum Umzug nach Schweden! #v



Neid...


----------



## Samuel55 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Samuel55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Moin Jungs,
> ...


----------



## Askersund61 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo zusammen

Es tröstet mich ein wenig, dass viele von euch ebenfalls sehnsüchtig auf die geliebte Schwedenreise warten. Zum Überbrücken einige Impressionen aus diesem schönen Land.


----------



## Stean01 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Akersund61,
schöne Bilder paßt einfach für dieses schöne Land.#h


----------



## lifeofmyown (19. März 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Das ist mein zukünftiges "Hausgewässer". #h


----------



## daniel_ (20. März 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



lifeofmyown schrieb:


> Das ist mein zukünftiges "Hausgewässer". #h



Super genial!
Wie heißt denn der See?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## lifeofmyown (20. März 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



daniel_ schrieb:


> Super genial!
> Wie heißt denn der See?
> 
> Gruß
> Daniel



Das ist genau genommen kein See...  Das ist der Fluss Ljungan, der zwischen Quelle und Mündung in die Ostsee an einigen Stellen seenartige Ausmaße hat.


----------



## lifeofmyown (20. März 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*


----------



## Forellenexpert (20. März 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo,
alle miteinander,
Hat jemand schon mal so einen autentischen angelköder gesehen, der bewegt sich wie eine echte forelle, hier bei youtube:

http://www.preis-held.de/startseite/angeln-1/mehrteilige-köder/

sieht total echt aus und schwimmt mackelos, was meint Ihr dazu??

Habe auch eben entdeckt, dass der total günstig ist nur 5,29€, empfinde ich als ein schnäppchen oder kennt einer von euch ein besseres Preis-leistungs-verhältniss was hechtköder angeht?
Hier gibts den zu kaufen, ich besorge mir auf jeden fall mal ein paar:

http://www.preis-held.de/startseite/angeln-1/mehrteilige-köder/

Bin gespannt auf eure Meinungen


----------



## Ollistricker (20. März 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

@ lifeofmyown
Im moment wirst du wohl noch über dein neues Hausgewässer rüber laufen können |supergri Haben hier oben immer noch Tags und Nachts minusgrade bis locker in den zweistelligen Bereich und Du ziehst ja noch ein paar meter höher, als da wo ich wohne. Hoffe du hast schon Winterreifen mit Spikes geordert.
Hoffe du kommst sicher hier oben an.


----------



## lifeofmyown (20. März 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



Ollistricker schrieb:


> @ lifeofmyown
> Im moment wirst du wohl noch über dein neues Hausgewässer rüber laufen können |supergri Haben hier oben immer noch Tags und Nachts minusgrade bis locker in den zweistelligen Bereich und Du ziehst ja noch ein paar meter höher, als da wo ich wohne. Hoffe du hast schon Winterreifen mit Spikes geordert.
> Hoffe du kommst sicher hier oben an.



Danke!  Bei "uns" dort oben waren es heut tagsüber -14 Grad. Kuschelig...vor unserem Haus wartet schon ein Volvo auf uns. Natürlich mit dubbdäck!


----------



## Samuel55 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



Samuel55 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> Moin Jungs,
> 
> ...



Keiner schon mal da gewesen?


----------



## slg60 (31. März 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo,

wir wollen Anfang Mai hoch, jedoch wird das glaube ich nichts bei der Wetterlage. Überlegen jetzt ob wir 3 Wochen nach hinten verschieben. Wie ist die Lage oben? Vermute mal bis das Eis weg ist ist ende April und dann müssen die Hechte erst mal laichen, ich denke da wird sich Anfang Mai dieses Jahr noch nicht so viel tun, was meint ihr?
Gruß


----------



## Tärna (31. März 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Habe Heute mit Schweden telefoniert . Das Eis auf dem Bolmen ist noch 30cm dick und Nachts ist es noch -10 Grad . Ich habe die Hofnung,das bis Ende des Monats wenigstens das Eis verschwunden ist, denn da fahren wir für 4 Wochen hin.
Mit freundlichem Gruß Tärna


----------



## elbfänger (2. April 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



slg60 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir wollen Anfang Mai hoch, jedoch wird das glaube ich nichts bei der Wetterlage. Überlegen jetzt ob wir 3 Wochen nach hinten verschieben. Wie ist die Lage oben? Vermute mal bis das Eis weg ist ist ende April und dann müssen die Hechte erst mal laichen, ich denke da wird sich Anfang Mai dieses Jahr noch nicht so viel tun, was meint ihr?
> Gruß



Wo fährst du denn hin?

Von den Wetteraussichten her sieht es doch ganz gut aus, nächste Woche in Südschweden Temperaturen im zweistelligen Bereich. Da geht das dann recht zügig voran!


----------



## slg60 (2. April 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Moin,

es geht Richtung Mittelschweden, daher habe ich diese Befürchtungen, bei Südschweden wäre ich entspannter!#t


----------



## slg60 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

So, jetzt noch 95 cm Eis auf unserem See laut Vermieter. Wir werden das abblasen. Gucken jetzt ob wir in den Süden verlegen, aber schwer jetzt noch was zu bekommen.


----------



## daniel_ (17. April 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Kann jemand "Eis-Lageberichte" aus Värmland oder gar Dalarna berichten?
Sind dort noch alle Seen zu?

Beste Grüße
Daniel


----------



## loete1970 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Ich habe mal unseren Vermieter angeschrieben. 

Noch 7 Wochen bei uns....


----------



## Askersund61 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hej Daniel

Ich kann dir zwar nicht vor Ort berichten, gemäss Webcams in der Region scheint sich die Situation doch langsam zu entspannen. 

www.alltravels.com/sweden/dalarna/webcams
www.alltravels.com/sweden/varmland/webcams

Wünsche dir auf jedenfall eine eisfreie Fischerei!


----------



## loete1970 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Habe eine Info erhalten. Die Seen Östra/Västra Silen (in der Nähe des Vänern) sind noch nicht eisfrei, das Fischen ist nur theoretisch an Flussmündungen möglich. Das Wasser ist dementsprechend noch sehr kalt und die Hechte sind wohl noch nicht in den Buchten um zu laichen. Demzufolge sind auch keine Fänge zu verzeichnen.

Keine allzu rosigen Aussichten für den Start....


----------



## Raubi77 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Nachdem es uns letztes Jahr im Herbst das erste Mal nach Schweden verschlagen hat (mit Frau und Kind 3 Wochen in das wahrscheinlich einsamste Ferienhaus in Schweden) sind wir auf den Geschmack gekommen.

Dieses Jahr geht es mal Richtung Südschweden, genauer gesagt Halland. Da wir uns dieses Mal an den Schulferien orientieren mussten wird ein Sommerurlaub draus|supergri.

Preise von Ferienhausvermittlungen sind zu der Zeit Juli/August zwar eine wahre Unverschämtheit, aber bei ebay sind wir fündig geworden und mieten uns nun privat ein. Wir sind auf jeden Fall gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen was uns da erwartet. See in der Nähe, beangelbarer Fluss am Haus, schaun wir mal.

Nachdem wir bis letztes Jahr eigentlich ausschließlich in Dänemark urlauben waren, hat es uns im letzten Jahr in Schweden echt positiv beeindruckt daß man dort nicht an jeder Ecke deutsches Gemurmel hört und man sich mit den Einheimischen  ausschließlich auf schwedisch oder englisch unterhalten kann. Schließlich fahre ich in ein anderes Land um Land, Leute und Sprache kennenzulernen. In Dänemark hat man ja inzwischen das Gefühl dass man in ein deutsches Bundesland fährt.

Bei den Sehenswürdigkeiten, wie z.b. das Aquädukt, Elche in Ed u.ä. haben wir keine Menschenseele angetroffen, herrlich!!!


----------



## daniel_ (18. April 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



Askersund61 schrieb:


> Hej Daniel
> 
> Ich kann dir zwar nicht vor Ort berichten, gemäss Webcams in der Region scheint sich die Situation doch langsam zu entspannen.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Links!


----------



## lifeofmyown (18. April 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Wir wohnen jetzt seit 5 Tagen in Schweden. Ich bin schon total heiss aufs Fischen... #6

Leider wird es noch ein paar Tage dauern, bis die Gewässer komplett eisfrei sind und dann wieder eine Weile, bis der Wasserpegel wieder Normalstand erreicht hat...


----------



## Wobblerfan (19. April 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Na , dann wünsch ich Dir ( Euch ) einen angenehmen Aufenthalt . In drei Wochen sind wir auch wieder vor Ort . Gruß Wf  #h


----------



## Ollistricker (22. April 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

hej lifeofmyown, dann würde ich mal sagen, välkommen i Sverige #h 
Mir geht´s auch so, Pimpelausrüstung ist wieder verstaut bis zum nächsten Winter und ich sitze auf heisse Kohlen um mal wieder die Spinn und Fliegenrute zu schwingen. Werde die nächsten Tage wohl mal nen Versuch starten.

Hälsning


----------



## lifeofmyown (29. April 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

#h

Trotz (niedriger) zweistelliger Plusgrade tagsüber sind die Seen hier immer noch gefroren und er Fluss hier ist erst ab 01.06. offen. Ich scharre schon mit den Hufen... |supergri


----------



## peter II (30. April 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

1 mai bis 20 mai Öland ( nord):l


----------



## Ollistricker (30. April 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

@Peter
hoffe du weiss, dass Hecht und Barsch auf Öland vom 1. April bis 31.Mai Schonzeit haben und es verboten ist, in dieser Zeit darauf zu angeln.


----------



## Wobblerfan (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Tach Leute ! Samstag hier gut angekommen ( Skärsjön - Tvooker ) Gestern Boot gereinigt , AB montiert usw. Fing dann an zu regnen . Ruten fertig gemacht , Wobbler ein bisschen gekrault und den lieben Gott einen guten Mann sein lassen . Heute erst einkaufen , dann wollten wir los , aber der Wind nahm dermaßen zu , das wir es ließen  . Zu allem Überfluß fing es auch noch an zu regnen und hörte auch nicht auf bis jetzt . Temperatur 13 ° , die Natur hängt im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr mindestens zwei Wochen zurück . Nun hoffen wir auf morgen . Gruß Wf  #h


----------



## Shadrap (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Moin Wobblerfan! Das wird schon mit dem Wetter, die Eisheiligen sind ja bald verschwunden. Dann mal viel Spaß und Erfolg, bin schon gespannt auf die ersten Fangfotos.


----------



## Schwedenangler (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hejsan Wobblerfan ,das wird schon mit den Fischen .
Du wirst schon noch deine Hechte fangen , bestimmt :m .
Wünsch dir viel Petri Heil .
Ab dem 25.05. sind wir auch oben und hoffen wie du auf
ein abwechslungsreiches Fischen.

Gruß Ralf #h


----------



## Askersund61 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hej Wobblerfan
Auch von mir ein dickes Petri Heil für die bevorstehenden Wochen!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sind die Hechte trotz Vegetationsrückstand schon komplett durch mit dem Laichen?

Freue mich auf deine Berichte!

Gruss


----------



## Wobblerfan (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Moin Leute ! Vielen Dank schon mal an Euch . Ob die Hechte mit dem Laichen durch sind kann ich nicht sagen . Mal sehen , ob es heute Nachmittag klappt . Jetzt ziehen schon wieder finstere Wolken auf |evil: . Wir haben zwar gutes Regenzeug mit , aber bei strömenden Regen schon rausfahren muss nicht sein #d . Bis dann , Gruß  Bernd #h


----------



## Bronni (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo Schwedenfreunde,
  ich habe mal einen Blick auf die Wetterkarte von Südschweden geworfen. Es „soll“ besser werden, ab Dienstag nächster Woche ist mit angenehmen Temperaturen zu rechnen.  Ab dem 25.Mai werden wir für zwei Wochen südlich vom Asnen sein und könnten mit dem Wetter Glück haben, obwohl ich so langfristigen Vorhersagen nur bedingt traue. Unabhängig davon, wünsche ich allen Mitstreitern gutes Wetter und viele, dicke Fische.
  Bronni #h


----------



## loete1970 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

an die Wünsche von Bronni hänge ich mich gerne rein!

@ Wobblerfan: wir warten auf die ersten Bilder!!!!
@ Bronni: Euch viel Spass und Erfolg!


----------



## mrburnes99 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Moins,
für mich gehts Ende Juni für 4 Wochen wieder nach Schweden. Bisher habe ich meine Fiskekort jeweils vor Ort erworben. Hat von euch schon mal jemand die Karte online bezogen? Habe ein Angebot gefunden, wo die Karte per Mail oder SMS angeboten wird. Die Frage nach der Seriösität und Sicherheit stellt sich dann bei mir. Kann da jemand etwas zu sagen?


----------



## Wobblerfan (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hej Leute ! Endlich konnten wir heute mal raus #6. Der Regen ließ vormittags nach , dafür wurde der Wind ( O-SO ) etwas stärker . Leider kein Biß gehabt , aber schön war´s trotzdem . Vor allem die Schaukelei im Boot |uhoh: . Morgen soll´s richtig schön werden , heißt früh hoch und los  . Bis denne , 

Bernd  #h     Ps. Jetzt geht das wieder los , kann keine Bilder hochladen  , hatte ich schon öfters hier . Da hätte ich mir das Aufladen vom USB-Modem sparen können ( 40Euro ) . |evil:


----------



## Askersund61 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hej Wobblerfan

Schweden ist auch so schön, du wirst deine Hechte garantiert noch fangen. :m War am Wochende hier in der Schweiz auf Hecht, es läuft momentan in meinem See noch kaum was, das Wasser ist noch zu kalt. Das Wetter soll ja in Schweden in den nächsten Tagen sehr warm werden, da wird die Post dann schon abgehen!

Petri heil und Gruss


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Die nächsten Tage warm in Schweden?!? Die Fische sollen anfangen zu beißen?!?
Wartet auf keine Nachricht von mir.......werde morgen für zwei Wochen nach Schweden fahren! :q#6


----------



## Askersund61 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Gemäss Wetterbericht soll es in der Region, wo sich Wobblerfan aufhält, recht warm werden.

Gruss

[edit by Admin: Kein einfügen fremder Bilder, Texte, Grafiken, Inhalte]


----------



## EdekX (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Ich bin auch schon ganz nervös, am 24. gehts für mich hoch aber n bisschen höher als die anderen hier (arvika).
hoffe das wird keine Nullnummer , Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden.


----------



## Wobblerfan (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

@   Akersund   : Ja , Das Wetter ist plötzlich hochsommerlich .  25° , in der Sonne noch mehr #d . Aber der elende Ostwind ist geblieben . Heute hat Muttern einen Biss versemmelt , das war´s #c . Aber wir geben nicht auf  

@ Ede   : Dann fischt Du ja im Glafsfjorden , da hat ein Freund von mir mal einen Zander von 12Kg gefangen ! Ist aber schon ´ne Weile her . Alle die noch losdüsen wünsche ich viel Petri Heil . Ich versuche noch mal ein Bild reinzustellen , falls es wieder nicht klappt , geb ich´s auf |gr:  Gruß Bernd #h


----------



## litzbarski (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

morgen geht es auch für uns nach Schweden, wiedermal an den Kalvsjön, aber leider nur für eine Woche ...#h

viel Erfolg Wobblerfan


----------



## Wobblerfan (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Das gleiche wünsch ich Dir auch ! Gruß Wf  #h


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

So! Auf geht´s zum Nömmen! Kann leider vor Ort keine Berichte schreiben, da kein Internet vorhanden. Versuche mal über Mc Donalds Wlan Euch auf dem Laufenden zu halten. #6


----------



## gehawe (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Na dann mal schönen Urlaub und gutes Wetter (die Vorhersagen werden plötzlich recht durchwachsen)!
Bei uns geht's morgen früh (03:30) Richtung Solgen.

Und bei uns gibt's WLAN im Ferienhaus, da kann ich die Wetterlage durchgeben.|wavey:

Bis demnächst

Gerhard


----------



## EdekX (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Ja heute auch mal aufs wetter geguckt so wie jeden tag,
und auf einmal sagen die was komplett anderes einfach mal 10 grad kälter |kopfkrat


----------



## Wobblerfan (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Tach Leute ! Kommen gerade vom See , fast ein Hitzschlag bekommen . Hitze wie Wind waren zu viel . 29° warm . Manche mögen das ja , mir wären so um die 15° am liebsten . Einmal mehr kein Fisch , kein Biss #d . Na ja , ein bisschen haben wir noch  . Letztes Jahr fing es auch sehr verhalten an , aber dann |rolleyes . Bis dann Wf #h 
Gleich gibt´s Lachs mit frischen Dill :l


----------



## Borstenwurm (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Für mich und meinen Kumpel geht es am Sonntag nach Blekinge. Hechtangeln pur, Hornis twitchen, Schleppen usw.

Hält sich zufällig zu dem Zeitpunkt jemand in der Gegend auf ???


----------



## Wobblerfan (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo ! Möchte nur mal schauen , ob,s jetzt klappt mit den Bildern .  Gruß  Wf  #h


----------



## gehawe (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

So, hier ein erster Statusbericht:
Gestern (Samstag, 19.05.2013) sehr zeitig (03:35) von Stuttgart aus Richtung Norden aufgebrochen. Unterwegs dauernd Regen und 10°C. Nach zügiger Fahrt hatten wir zwischen Hannover und Hamburg vereinzelt stockenden Verkehr, Wetter wurde trockener, aber immer noch kühl.

Wir hatten Glück, an einer (Bau-)Stelle verengte sich die Fahrbahn von 3 auf 2 Spuren und dann war auf einer Spur ein Unfall. Gottseidank 50m vor uns und wir kamen noch dran vorbei. Später war hier bestimmt ein Mega-Stau. Um Hamburg Richtung Fehmarn wie immer sehr zähflüssig, dann immer besser. In der Zwischenzeit war es schon trocken und sonnig. Fähre um 11:45, dann wenig Verkehr um Malmö (trotz Grand Prix d'Eurovision) bei 22°C. Auf der Autobahn bis Värnamo Richtung Norden (bis 29°C!!!), dann rechts weg über Vrigstad, Säfsjö nach Vetlanda. Von dort aus nach Ekenesjön zum Konsum. Lebensmittel und eine Internetkarte (299SEK für einen Monat) gekauft, dann noch kurz zum Bauernladen an den Solgen. Dort gibt es das beste Rindfleisch weit und breit - und super Honig.

Dann um 18:30 am Ferienhaus eingelaufen. Hier hat es vorher gewittert, es war aber recht warm (20°C).

18:35 - Auto ausladen, Wasser laufen lassen (Tiefbrunnen, Wasser ist anfangs immer etwas lehmig, wird dann aber bald klar).

19:30 - Die Kinder sitzen auf dem Rasenmäher, der Hund liegt unter seinem Lieblingsbaum, die Frau hat das Haus gesaugt, der Vater macht seine neue Angelrute (CMW - Spinnsystem II) klar.#6

19:45 - Unser Boot ist im Wasser (auf dem Haussee direkt am Haus), Angelzeug ist verstaut, raus aufs Wasser. Es hat recht viele Kormorane auf einer Insel dieses Jahr. Aber da habe ich heuer einen kleinen Versuch vor (Zwille).

20:15 - Ein kleiner Hecht
20:25 - Ein kleiner Barsch
21:00 - Stellungswechsel. Auf einen 3er-Mepps steigt ein etwas besserer Hecht ein. Kurz drauf per Handlandung einen sehr aktiven 60er im Boot. Der sprang recht oft und war wirklich agil. Aber heute abend ist mir das filletieren zu viel Action. Die neue Rute ist super. Für heute langt's.
22:00 Ein Gläschen Spätburgunder

Und jetzt sitze ich heute morgen um 08:15 auf der Terasse bei 15° und bedecktem Himmel und trinke einen guten schwedischen Kaffee. Mal sehen, vielleicht geht es heute auf den Solgen, Zander schleppen.

Viele Grüße an alle

Gerhard


----------



## Shadrap (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

@WF
Super, dass es mit den Fotos funktioniert. Sieht nach ordentlich Wellengang aus.

@gehawe
Danke für den Bericht und viel Erfolg bei der Zanderjagd!

Klasse, dass Ihr Euch live aus Schweden meldet #6.
Ich darf leider erst in 12 Wochen los .


----------



## Wobblerfan (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Frohe Pfingsten euch allen ! 

@  Shadrap   Ja , solch Wellengang hatten wir die ganze Woche |gr: 

@Gewe     Guter Bericht , wünsch euch weiterhin viel Erfolg .

Gestern war´s abartig warm ( 30 ° ) Nur einen Biss #c .
Heute stark bewölkt , wollen gleich in den Wald . Biss dann , 
Bernd  #h


----------



## Schwedenangler (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Ist wirklich super das ihr zwischendurch immer mal wieder kurz berichtet wie´s läuft :m .
Danke dafür !! 
Vor allem die Wetterentwicklung ist natürlich für alle die erst wie ich ab kommenden Samstag am Asnen oder sonst wo in Schweden sind sehr interessant |rolleyes .

Gruß und Petri an alle die schon in Schweden sind #h !


----------



## loete1970 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Frohe Pfingsten!

Ich wünsche auch Allen die in Schweden sind viel Erfolg! Die Live-Infos sind Super. Wir dürfen in 3 Wochen los...


----------



## gehawe (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Es heisst, heute wäre für einige Zeit der letzte warme Tag. Aber auch gestern und heute hat es ein paar mal geregnet. Einmal davon, als wir auf dem Solgen schleppen waren. Gefangen haben wir aber bis auf einen kleinen Hechts nix. Ein paar Bisse hatten wir wohl, aber nichts verwandelt.

Hier mal ein Bild von der Terasse aus zum Haussee.
Jetzt gerade hat es ca. 20°C und der See ruft zum Blinkern.
|supergri

Viele Grüße.


Gerhard

Edit: Noch ein Foto hochgeladen, nachdem wir knapp 2h auf dem Haussee waren. Ein 75er und ein 80er. Sind jetzt schon filletiert und die Stücke werden auf Spiessen als "Piratenhecht" gegrillt. Das heisst die Spiesse werden mit Öl begossen, auf den Grill gelegt und mit Salz, Zitronensaft und Pfeffer gewürzt. Die Kinder lieben es. Liegt auch daran, dass das ganze total grätenfrei ist (Grätenfreies Filletieren lernt man am besten in Schweden, denn da bekommt man Übung).

So Freunde - Grillzeit! Ich liebe Schweden!:l:l:l


----------



## Wobblerfan (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Tach ! Heute morgen stark bewölkt und leichter Regen (16°) ,der mit der Zeit aufhörte . Wir sind dann los , und endlich der erste Hecht auf dreiteiler Wobbler in blau in acht Meter Tiefe . Er löste sich zwar direkt am Boot , aber die Freude war trotzdem groß . Der Hecht war von kleinerer Sorte ( ca. 3Kg ) . Es wurde dann wieder drückend warm ( Gewitterluft ) , aber es blieb trocken |rolleyes . Morgen kommen die großen Wobbler mal drann , vielleicht stehen die Brüder da eher drauf #c . Bis dann , Bernd  #h


----------



## daniel_ (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Danke für die wirklich tollen Berichte!

@Bernd: Sind die Hechte bei dir im See schon vollkommen durch mit dem Laichen oder vom Gefühl erst kurz danach? WÜrde mich wundern wenn die schon wieder so arg tief stehen würden. Flach nix zu holen?

Viel Erfolg noch.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Wobblerfan (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Moin ! 

@  daniel    Sie sind mit dem Laichen durch und stehen auch schon tief , ein Teil jedenfalls . 
So , heute morgen 17° , stark bewölkt und kaum Wind |rolleyes . Nichts wie raus und gleich einen großen Dreiteiler von Jenzi ( war im letzten Jahr schon sehr gut ) dranngehängt und nach schon 20 Min. kam ein harter Biss |bigeyes . Die Tiefe betrug 8 Meter und langsam kam die Dame hoch . Den großen Kescher untergeführt , und schon hatte ich meinen ersten Ü1 Hecht . Sie war 105 cm lang , schwimmt wieder.
Nervig ist nur das rauspopeln der Drillinge aus dem Netz |uhoh: 
Dann hatte meine Frau noch einen Biss versemmelt , das war´s . Nachher wollen wir noch mal los . Ich habe das Gefühl als wenn die Brüder durch das wärmer werdende Wasser aktiver werden . Gruß   Bernd


----------



## loete1970 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Petri zum Metrigen Bernd, da ist noch Luft nach oben...

Weiterhin viel Erfolg, auch für Gerhard


----------



## Askersund61 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Vielen Dank für die super Liverberichte!

Es scheint ja langsam loszugehen in Schweden, ich freue mich für euch alle.

@wobblerfan: Hat lange gedauert, dafür aber gleich ein rechter Brocken! Dass die Hechte durch die Erwärmung des Wassers aktiver werden, konnte ich schon des öftern beobachten.

Weiterhin Petri Heil! :vik:


----------



## Der Tobi (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Die Hechte sind mit dem Laichen durch und stehen schon wieder tief? Och nö #d

Ich hab mich schon so lange drauf gefreut endlich mal was schönes mit nem Oberflächenköder auf Sicht zu fangen. 
Bei mir geht's in genau jetzt einer Woche los, die Sachen sind schon gepackt. Auf dem Plan steht nach langem Hin und Her (und den Tipps hier aus dem Forum), die Schären in Blekinge, der Åsnen, der Törn, die Schären bei Västervik, Stockholm, der Vänern, der Harefjorden und Gillbergasjön. 
Anschliessend noch ein Besuch in Oslo, Bergen, Sand, Stavanger und Kristiansand. Natürlich auch mit der Rute 

Ich danke ebenfalls den tollen Live-Berichten. Macht Spaß zu lesen, auch wenn 8-Meter tief gefangene Hecht nicht so meins sind.


----------



## loete1970 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

@Der Tobi
Da hast Du ja ein strammes und sehr interessantes Programm, viel Erfolg.


----------



## Askersund61 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



> Die Hechte sind mit dem Laichen durch und stehen schon wieder tief? Och nö #d
> 
> Ich hab mich schon so lange drauf gefreut endlich mal was schönes mit nem Oberflächenköder auf Sicht zu fangen.


 
Dass die Hechte tief stehen, hat sicher mit den nach wie vor tiefen Wassertemperaturen zu tun. Dieses Jahr ist alles 2-3 Wochen im Verzug. Das ist sicher in Schweden genau gleich wie bei uns in Mitteleuropa.
In meinem Hausgewässer sind Weissfische und Barsche noch nicht nach oben gekommen und die Hechte sind halt dort, wo sich Nahrung befindet. Momentan fangen wir die Hechte ab 6m tief. Am Wochenende hatt eich einen kleinen Hecht (50 cm) beim Fischen auf Felchen in 25m Tiefe!#c

Gruss


----------



## Schwedenangler (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Petri zum 1+ Hecht Bernd #6 !!
Da macht das Fischen so richtig Spaß .
Samstag sind wir auch endlich vor Ort und so einer würde mir auch schon gefallen :q .

Gruß nach Schweden         Ralf


----------



## Bronni (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo Bernd,
  ein ganz dickes Petri zu dem Meter+, super Fisch. Auch ich werde nächste Woche mit meiner Frau angreifen. Die ersten Tage unterstützt unser jüngster Sohn noch unser Team, bin aufgrund der Witterungsverhältnisse sehr gespannt. 
  Viele Grüße und weiterhin Petri Heil
  Bronni
  P.S. Ich nutze einen gummierten Kescher, macht die Sache m.E. leichter.


----------



## daniel_ (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Das die schon wieder tief stehen sollen würde mich stark wundern.
Als ich vor 10 Tagen in Südschweden zum Flussangeln waren, hatten die Hechte zum Teil noch Spuren vom Laichen.
Aber dieses jahr ist echt alles nen bisschen komisch. Die letzen Tage war es doch auch richtig warm.
Was habt ihr denn an Wasser Teperatur?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Wobblerfan (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo ! Erstmal Petri Dank an alle . Gestern Spätnachmittag ging es nochmal los . Wären wir bloß zu Hause geblieben 
Nach ca. einer Stunde fing es ohne Unterbrechung an zu schütten , die ganze Nacht durch bis heute Vormittag . Temperatur sank auf 15° und wieder der leidige Ostwind . Muttern hat einen im Drill verloren  , sonst war nischt . Mal sehen wie´s morgen wird . Bis dann ,  Bernd #h


----------



## loete1970 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Ich nutze auch einen gummierten Kescher. Falls eine Handlandung nicht möglich ist, fällt das "Drillingherausgefummel" leicht, und für den Fisch ist es schonender.

@ Detlef: Viel Spass und Euch auch den Meter+ Fisch. Du kannst ja direkt aus dem Wohnbereich rauswerfen....wenn ich mich recht erinnere!


----------



## Bronni (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo Dirk,
  stimmt, die Terrasse schwebt über dem Wasser. Bin wirklich gespannt, ob es sich lohnt, abends den Köderfisch auszulegen. Die aktuellen Wettervorhersagen sind nicht gerade vielversprechend, aber wir sind gegen alles gewappnet.  Das Auto ist voll, wir passen gerade noch hinein.  Ich werde versuchen, aktuell zu berichten.
  Bis dann und viele Grüße
  Bronni #h


----------



## Wobblerfan (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo ! Heute Morgen bewölkt , 10° , SW . Man kann also sagen recht frisch , zumal der Wind anständig blies #d . Gleich raus , und das erstemal einen Real Eel 30cm ausprobiert . Erst war ich skeptisch den Dingern gegenüber , da ich nur mit Wobblern fische . Na ja , kurz nach der Ausfahrt einen Biss in 7 Metern Tiefe . Fehlbiss , Eel noch in Ordnung . Dann ,an einer Scharkante einen schönen Biss , welcher saß . Ein Hecht mit 83cm Länge . Und wenn einer von uns einen Hecht drann hat , holt der andere sein Geschirr rein . Beim reinholen sagte meine Frau : Oh , ich hab auch einen . Es klingt unglaubwürdig , aber es war so . Das war ein 60er und war somit leicht zu bewältigen . Nach dem 83er schaute ich mir den Eel nochmal an , und siehe , der Schwanz war nicht mehr so wie er mal war . Dann , kurze Zeit später , der nächste Biss , ein 76er , da war der Schwanz vom Eel ab  Schade , denn für zwei Hechte war mir das Gummiding denn doch zu teuer . Aber angenehm überrascht von dem Teil bin ich schon . |rolleyes Das Wetter wurde zunehmend besser , jetzt haben wir 25° .  Bis dann ,  Bernd #h


----------



## daniel_ (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Hallo ! Heute Morgen bewölkt , 10° , SW . Man kann also sagen recht frisch , zumal der Wind anständig blies #d . Gleich raus , und das erstemal einen Real Eel 30cm ausprobiert . Erst war ich skeptisch den Dingern gegenüber , da ich nur mit Wobblern fische . Na ja , kurz nach der Ausfahrt einen Biss in 7 Metern Tiefe . Fehlbiss , Eel noch in Ordnung . Dann ,an einer Scharkante einen schönen Biss , welcher saß . Ein Hecht mit 83cm Länge . Und wenn einer von uns einen Hecht drann hat , holt der andere sein Geschirr rein . Beim reinholen sagte meine Frau : Oh , ich hab auch einen . Es klingt unglaubwürdig , aber es war so . Das war ein 60er und war somit leicht zu bewältigen . Nach dem 83er schaute ich mir den Eel nochmal an , und siehe , der Schwanz war nicht mehr so wie er mal war . Dann , kurze Zeit später , der nächste Biss , ein 76er , da war der Schwanz vom Eel ab  Schade , denn für zwei Hechte war mir das Gummiding denn doch zu teuer . Aber angenehm überrascht von dem Teil bin ich schon . |rolleyes Das Wetter wurde zunehmend besser , jetzt haben wir 25° .  Bis dann ,  Bernd #h




Jo Glückwunsch zu dem strammen Burschen.
Echt merkwürdig das die schon wieder so tief unten stehen. Wie warm ist denn eigentlich das Wasser bei Euch im See? 
Bin gespannt ob bei uns oben im Norden überhaupt was geht...
Viel Erfolg weiterhin und danke für die klasse Berichte.


----------



## Wobblerfan (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

@   daniel 
Ich habe unseren Vermieter vorhin gebeten , das Thermometer am Steg zu befestigen . Ev. kann ich morgen die Wassertemperatur durchgeben #c Gruß  Bernd #h


----------



## Askersund61 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hej Wobblerfan

Petri zu den schönen Hechten#:, es scheint ja nun doch von Tag zu Tag besser zu werden. Dass ihr die Hechte so tief fängt, deckt sich mit den Erfahrungen, welche wir momentan auch bei uns machen. Es ist dieses Jahr alles etwas anders als in den vergangenen Jahren.

Gruss


----------



## daniel_ (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> @   daniel
> Ich habe unseren Vermieter vorhin gebeten , das Thermometer am Steg zu befestigen . Ev. kann ich morgen die Wassertemperatur durchgeben #c Gruß  Bernd #h



Besten Dank dafür, Bernd.
Morgen Abend geht es endlich auch bei uns los.


----------



## loete1970 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Petri Bernd, stehen ja wirklich tief die Biester. Habe mir den Real Eel auch zugelegt und werde ihn in Schweden ebenfalls mal probieren. Hast Du die "Ready to fish"-Variante, oder die mit dem Jighead + Stinger zum aufziehen?

Gute Fänge und schöne Berichte weiterhin #6

Dirk


----------



## gehawe (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo an Alle!
Also bei uns stehen die Hechte nicht so tief! Da der Haussee zwar 3x1km hat, aber nur 1,5m tief ist, ist das aber auch kein Wunder. |supergri Gestern einen sehr strammen 85er vor dem Seerosenfeld gefangen. Köder war ein blauer Salmo-Jerk. Dieses Jahr sind die Hechte extrem agil und machen einen Riesen-Rabbatz an der Rute. Es war so ca. 21:00 abends, als wir auf Sicht aus dem Seerosenfeld heraus nach draussen einen raubenden Hecht angeworfen haben. Hat trotz stramm eingestellter Bremse richtig viel Schnur genommen. 

Die Wettervorhersage war gestern für unser Gebiet (Eksjö) praktisch nur Regen. In Realität hatten wir blauen Himmel mit Schäfchenwolken und abends dann nur noch blau. Wunderschöner Sonnenuntergang auf dem See und kein Wind. Da hat man die Hechte sehr schön springen sehen.

Jetzt soll es aber noch kühler werden. Na ja, dann gehn wir heute halt zu Bengtssons - dem wahrscheinlich besten Angel-, Fahrrad-, Boot- und Gartengeschäft in 
ganz Smalland. Der hat alles, vom Fleischwolf (fürs Wild) bis zur Motor-Yacht.:m

@Wobblerfan: Ganz großes Petri!

Viele Grüße an Alle vom Bodasjön in der Nähe von Eksjö in Smalland

Gerhard


----------



## Bronni (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo Gerhard,
  hast Du die Koordinaten von Bengtssons,  alternativ die Anschrift? Wäre ja mal ein gutes Ziel bei Regenwetter.
  Viele Grüße
  Bronni


----------



## Wobblerfan (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo Schwedenfans ! Was heute los war erschließt sich mir nicht ;+ . Bestes Angelwetter ( Morgens 10° , später 25° , leichter NW , bewölkt ) , nicht einen Biss |gr:. Gefühlte 50mal Wobbler gewechselt , nix zu machen . Aber  ein schöner Angeltag war´s doch |rolleyes  Gruß  Bernd 
@ daniel  : Tut mir leid daniel ,kein Thermometer vorhanden #c . Wir wünschen Euch einen schönen und erfolgreichen Urlaub :m Fahrt ihr denn zum Nömmen ? 
@loete1970 : Hallo Dirk, ich habe die Ready to fish- Variante , aber morgen fahr ich nach Ullared , wo ich den Real Eel für 109SEK gekauft habe , mal schauen , ob die auch günstigere Varianten haben . Ansonsten versuch ich einen großen Jigschwanz an den Eel zu kleben |kopfkrat 
@ gehawe : Petri zum Hecht ! In dem Angel-und alles mögliche Laden in Korsberga waren wir auch öfter . Das Wobblerangebot ist riesig . Ich hatte immer erst leuchtende Augen und dann volle Tüten . Gut , das Muttern auch mitangelt |rolleyes 
@ Bronni : Der Ort heißt Korsberga und liegt südlich von Vetlanda ( nicht weit ) Der Weg lohnt sich


----------



## gehawe (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

@Bronni: http://www.bengtssons-cykel.se/

@ Wobblerfan: |supergri Die Wobbler-Auswahl ist heuer noch größer. RealEel? - Bei Bengssons in allen Farben und ein paar Lookalikes noch dazu! Habe wieder einiges an Geld dort liegen lassen. Da war eine Klasse-Shimano Speedmaster runtergesetzt (steht links neben der Kasse). Da ich aber eine MCW habe, konnte ich sie nicht mitnehmen.

Gute Fahrt an alle, die dieses Wochenende hochfahren!

Gerhard


----------



## Wobblerfan (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Moin ! Viel Wind , aber nicht kalt . Gestern Schauer mit Gewittern , wenig geangelt  . Jetzt haben wir 22° . Gruß Wf


----------



## Bronni (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hi,
die ersten Tage sind vorbei. Es ist schwierig, dass Wetter ist ok, die Hechte sind aber noch nicht in Laune. Wir haben zwar schon einige Hechte gefangen, um die 60cm und einen mit 80+, wir sehen sie auf dem Echolot, bieten die gesamte Palette an Ködern an, aber....
Bis dann und allen Petri Heil
Bronni


----------



## Wobblerfan (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hej Bronni ! 

@     wir sehen sie auf dem Echolot, bieten die gesamte Palette an Ködern an, aber....

Das gleich Problem haben wir auch |gr:   Gruß  Bernd |wavey:


----------



## litzbarski (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo Leute,

wir sind auch wieder vom Kalvsjön (seit Samstag) zurück. Das Wetter war durchwachsen, als wir Samstag (18.05.) um 02:30 Uhr ankammen zeigte das Thermometer 18 Grad an. Am Nachmittag kam der erste Regenschauer und es wirde kühler (bis 4 Grad). Der Regen verteilte sich bis Dienstag (Montag gegen 17: 00 Uhr war der Höhepunkt, da wären wir fast mit unserem Boot abgesoffen). Mittwoch, Donnerstag und Freitag war die Sonne so stark das ich mir in drei Stunden die Platte verbrannt habe. Das angeln war sehr schwierig, wir haben zu zweit ca. 20 Hechte gefangen, der größte ca. 70 cm, die meisten waren unter 50 cm und durften wieder schwimmen, weiterhin haben wir so ca. 13 Zander gefangen, der größte hatte 60 cm und durfte mit, die anderen sind wieder im See, wir haben weiterhin ca. 30 Barsche und davon ca. die Hälfte verspeist. Top Köder war ein schlanker ca. 11 cm langer Rapala (ca. 3 m tief laufend) in Firetiger der fast alles (neben meinem Salmo Perch) gefangen hat. 

Man merkte deutlich das die Natur noch Nachholbedarf hat (min. 14 Tage), aber alles in allem war es wieder ein sehr schöner Urlaub im schönen Schweden, und ich habe das Glück im Juli für 2 Wochen wieder an den Klavsjön zu fahren.


Petri und viel Erfolg für die Dagebliebenen

Andre


----------



## Shadrap (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

@litzbarski
das ist ja trotz der schwierigen Bedingungen noch ganz gut gelaufen bei Euch und im Juli habt Ihr ja schon die nächste Chance. Wie ist denn allgemein der Barschbestand im Kalvsjön, gibt es viele große Exemplare?

@Wobblerfan
Petri noch zum Meter, toller Fisch! Wird sicher nicht der einzige kapitale bleiben. Wie ich eben gesehen habe, warst Du einkaufen und hast Nachschub für die Köderbox besorgt  .

Viel Erfolg und gutes Wetter wünsche ich allen Schwedenreisenden.


----------



## litzbarski (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

@shadrap
Der Barschbestand ist meiner Meinung nach zurückgegangen, von den Großen jenseits der 40 cm ist nur noch ganz selten was zu sehen. Auf JUli freu ich mich jetzt schon, dann in Familie und mit einem neuen Echolot, Garmin Echo 500 c.

Andre


----------



## Wobblerfan (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hey ! So , wir waren Spätnachmittag nochmal los , grund dafür war der abnehmende Wind . Es wurde richtig schönes Wetter |rolleyes . Ich hab meinen neuen HD-Herring von SAVA GEAR eineweiht ( heute Morgen noch besorgt ) , allerdings erfolglos  . Dann fing ich einen lütten Hecht auf Real Eel , Muttern versemmelte einen auf Rapala . 

@  litzbarski 
Hallo Andre , schöner Bericht und die Fänge sind ja auch nicht schlecht . Und mit dem Nachholbedarf der Natur gebe ich Dir völlig Recht , nächstes Jahr fahren wir mindestens zwei Wochen später |kopfkrat 
@  Shadrap    
In Sachen Kapitalen Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr :q , allein der Glaube fehlt mir #c


----------



## Bronni (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo Schwedenfreunde,
was für ein Wetter, wir sind fast im Paradies. Ich schreibe hier, in der Sonne sitzend und genieße ein Glas Wein.
Der einzige Haken ist, die Beißlaune der Hechte. Kleine und mittlere fangen wir überwiegend auf Blech, die hightech Wobbler mögen sie nicht. Meine Frau war gestern mit unserem jüngsten Sohn auf dem Wasser und was passierte der Urlaubsanglerin, sie hakte mit dem Spinner eine Oma, unser Sohn versuchte durch Gegensteuern die Schnur auf Spannung zu halten, die Hechtoma drehte das Boot mehrmals und es kam, wie es kommen mußte, die Oma schlitzte aus, schade, aber ein Zeichen, sie sind da.
Bis dann und allen Petri Heil
Bronni


----------



## Wobblerfan (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo !   @ Bronni  : Die Sache mit der Oma hört sich doch gut an , wird schon klappen  
Gestern und heute nichts gefangen #c . Dafür den nächsten Planboard - Angler gesehen , mit acht Ruten #d . Das ist jetzt schon der zweite , der auf dem See ist . Ich finde bei der Größe des Sees ( 304 Ha ) tut das nicht Not . Aber als Gast nehme ich das mal so hin , obwohl diese Art von Fischerei eher den Berufsfischern zu gute steht |evil:  Gruß Bernd #h
Ps : Heute wieder enorm warm ( 30° )


----------



## loete1970 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Echt toll die live Berichterstattungen aus Schweden. @ Bronni & WF: Hartnäckigkeit wird immer belohnt...drücke Euch die Daumen!

@litzbarski Danke für den Reisebericht. Wenn man die Wetterlage und die Situation berücksichtig, waren die Fänge doch ordentlich.


----------



## Bronni (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo Bernd,
wir sind nun seit sechs Jahren jährlich in Schweden, so schwer wie in diesem Jahr war es noch nie. Es ist ein neues Gewässer, sehr flach stellenweise und stark verkrautet. Die alten Regeln gelten nicht mehr, wir fangen zwar täglich unsere Hechte, kleine und mittlere, aber es ist sehr mühsam. Schleppen bringt fast keinen Fisch, mitten in den Seerosenfeldern beißen mittlere Hechte, kampfstark, aber nur rd. 60 cm, Krautblinker und Spinnerbaits sind erfolgreich. Für nächste Woche sind weitere Sonnentage angesagt, warten wir mal ab.
Also bis dann und weiterhin Petri Heil
Detlef (Bronni)

P.S. Für nächstes Jahr habe ich an meinem Lieblingssee, dem Bolmen, ein großes Haus, direkt am Wasser vormerken lassen, da mein ältester Sohn mit Frau (Anglerin) mitkommen wird. Dann sind wir zu fünft und werden angreifen - jeder aber nur mit einer Rute-.


----------



## ellobo11 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Also ich finde die live Berichterstattungen aus Schweden total super,endlich mal was aktuelles aus Sverige und dann auch noch aus der Gegend bzw genau den See den ich im Sommer ansteuere.
Vielleicht kann mir ja einer sagen wo ich eine Tiefenkarte für den Kalvsjön(den Kalv neben dem fegen) kaufen kann oder im netz finde.
Starten mit dem Kanu werden wir hier:

http://maps.google.de/maps?bav=on.2...e&sa=X&ei=IiarUevMKYqK0AW8y4CADg&ved=0CG8QtgM

Besten dank im vorraus und noch ein dickes petri


----------



## Bronni (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Sorry,
da kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen. Aktuell hat sich das Wetter etwas geändert. Wir sitzen noch auf unserer Terrasse, aber die Gewitter umkreisen uns. Die Vorhersage sagt allerdings Besserung voraus. Vor uns, links und rechts von uns haben wir große Seerosenfelder, es knallt unaufhörlich in den Feldern, aber es ist sehr schwierig diese zu beangeln.
Viele Grüße 
Bronni


----------



## Krawallbruder81 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

In 11 Tagen gehts ins schöne Småland. Mal schaun wie es mit den Hechten läuft


----------



## lollo_svo (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hi!
Die berichterstattung aus schweden finde ich einfach spitze!
Sind gestern in västervik angekommen! Bleiben eine woche und werden auf hecht und barsch gehen.
Laut campinhaber läuft es ganz gut!
Gestern noch auf einer brücke ein bisschen köder ausprobiert und gleich nen ca 55cm hecht dran gehabt! Hat sich er direkt vor meinem füßen abgeschüttelt. Danach noch einen ca 75-80cm hecht auf sicht angeschmissen aber der hatte nach dem zweiten wurf keinen bock mehr und ist weg.
Jetzt aufgestanden, kaffee und frühstück und ab in die schären!
Wetter ist leicht bedeckt bei ca 20 grad und leichtem wind! Also perfekt!
Ich hoffe ich kann noch den ein oder anderen hecht berichten!

Lg lollo


----------



## Wobblerfan (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo Leute ! Wir waren ein paar Tage nicht Angeln , unsere Kinder sind zu Besuch gekommen . Mit meiner kleinen Maus  waren wir ein bisschen Stippen und sie hat tatsächlich zwei Rotaugen gefangen ( sie ist 4.5 Jahre alt ) . Samstag hatten wir auch ein Gewitter , das war vielleicht ein Radau |bigeyes . Ansonsten schönes Wetter , nur der ständige Wind macht mich ganz marode #d . Gruß Bernd #h
@   ellobo 11   :  Eine Tiefenkarte bekommst Du am Fegenkiosken , aber melde Dich mal bei litzbarski , der war schon öfters dort . 
@Krawallbruder 81   : Wo fährst Du denn hin , wenn man fragen darf ?
@    lollo   : Dann wünsch ich Dir und alle Anderen viel Petri Heil . Nächstes Jahr fahren wir wohl wieder zum Vidöstern , oder zum Nömmen , mal schauen #c


----------



## Schwedenpeter (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hej,

ich befinde mich nun auch auf der Zielgeraden; bislang habe ich hier die Tagesberichte verschlungen und stehe direkt davor am Wochenende selber in Schweden weilen zu dürfen.

Das Wetter soll ja stabil werden - und aufgrund des langen Winters denke ich rechtzeitig da zu sein um noch einige gute Hornis zu erbeuten, bevor es zum Hecht ohne Horn übergehen wird.


----------



## Askersund61 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hej Schwedenfans

Eure Berichterstattungen sind super, vielen Dank! Bei mir heisst es noch gut 4 Wochen warten bis es losgeht, bin schon ganz kribbelig.
Es scheint, dass dieses Jahr etwas mehr Geduld als auch schon gefragt ist. Umso schöner ist es dafür, wenns dann doch kracht!

Petri Heil weiterhin und geniesst das schöne Schweden!:vik:


----------



## EdekX (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

So kurze Berichterstattung vom Glafsfjorden nach einer woche nonstop angeln. Gefangen haben wir zu 2. an die 70 Hechte bis 94cm , leider kein Meter dabei aber es wurden viele gefangen. Wetter war traumhaft die meisten Hechte aus dem Schilf gezogen aber man merkte im Verlauf der woche das sie immer tiefer zogen. Zum schluss hin standen sie meist auf 3-5m. Es wurde also immer schwieriger. Für mich ist und bleibt der Mai die beste Zeit für Schweden da die Hechte ufernah flach stehen und die Bisse an der Oberfläche mit spinnerbaits und co einfach unglaublich geil sind. Da schiesst der Puls in die Höhe wenn sie brutal draufschlagen. Das ist auch das was mich an der angelei so reizt.

Gruss


----------



## Bronni (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hi,
wir haben zZ unsere Angelei fast auf Null reduziert, da wir spanische Verhältnisse haben, in der Sonne um die 30 Grad, allerdings ist der Wind noch frisch und zeitweise böig. Selbst Köderfische wollten gestern nur sehr zögerlich an den Haken gehen, ist mir seit Jahren hier in Schweden sehr selten passiert.
Allen, die bald kommen, nehmt genug Sonnenschutzcreme mit, man braucht sie mehrmals täglich.
Bis dann und viele Grüße aus der Sonne
Bronni


----------



## Wobblerfan (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Guten Tag Leute !Heute endlich mal wieder los #6 . NNO frische Brisen dabei , 22-30° . Ich fing ein 95er auf JENZI-Barsch 26cm in 9m Tiefe . Später noch einen schönen Biss versemmelt  . Muttern leider nichts #c . War ein schöner Angeltag .  Gruß Bernd


----------



## Krawallbruder81 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hej Wobblerfan. Wir wollen dwen Algunnen unsicher machen


----------



## Shadrap (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



EdekX schrieb:


> So kurze Berichterstattung vom Glafsfjorden nach einer woche nonstop angeln. Gefangen haben wir zu 2. an die 70 Hechte bis 94cm , leider kein Meter dabei aber es wurden viele gefangen. Wetter war traumhaft die meisten Hechte aus dem Schilf gezogen aber man merkte im Verlauf der woche das sie immer tiefer zogen. Zum schluss hin standen sie meist auf 3-5m. Es wurde also immer schwieriger. Für mich ist und bleibt der Mai die beste Zeit für Schweden da die Hechte ufernah flach stehen und die Bisse an der Oberfläche mit spinnerbaits und co einfach unglaublich geil sind. Da schiesst der Puls in die Höhe wenn sie brutal draufschlagen. Das ist auch das was mich an der angelei so reizt.
> 
> Gruss


 
das hört sich doch gut an, danke für die Rückmeldung. Ja, die Oberflächenangelei ist schon ein Nervenkitzel. Habt Ihr auch mal einen Zander erwischt?

Petri @WF, das wäre ja fast der zweite Meter gewesen. Viel Erfolg weiterhin!


----------



## Schwedenangler (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Auch von mir mal ein kurzes Resumee unseres Angeltörn´s nach Schweden.
Wir ( vier Mann ) weilten vom 25.05. - 01.06. 13 am herrlichen Åsnen in Smaland.
Am ersten Tag nur kurz raus und wenig gefischt , weil ganz schön viel Wind auf dem Teich war #d . Am Sonntag dann ging gar nichts wegen des Windes und somit war Souvenirshopping für die Lieben zu Hause angesagt  .
Montag bis Mittwoch war es bewölkt mit einigen wenigen Schauern aber sonst OK . Donnerstag und Freitag war Sommerwetter mit über 25 Grad und viel Sonne .
Gefangen wurden Hechte bis 96cm und einige Zander und Barsche .Insgesamt war es in diesem Jahr eine recht zähe Fischerei wobei es mit zunehmenden Temperaturen zum Wochenende hin besser wurde.Die Fische standen eher flach in Bereichen bis 5m . Im tieferen Wasser haben wir trotz intensiver Befischung keinen einzigen guten Fisch gefangen , was mich eigentlich schon ein wenig verwundert hat. 
Alles in Allem aber wieder mal ein rundum gelungener Angelurlaub in herrlicher Umgebung , mit sehr netten Vermietern und gut aufgehoben in unserem sehr schönen Ferienhaus .

Unser Fazit : Wir kommen wieder im Mai 2014 #6 !!

Gruß Ralf |wavey:


----------



## loete1970 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Ja, dieser sch... Wind, der ist schon verflucht. Ging uns letztes Jahr auch so. Sonnencreme habe ich dieses Jahr schon mal raus gelegt, da es bei uns am Samstag los geht (endlich). Aber wie man hört, ist das angeln teilweise sehr schwierig, schaun mer mal! Danke auch für die Eindrücke von EdekX und Schwedenangler.
@ WF: Petri zum schönen Fisch


----------



## Wobblerfan (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo Leute ! Schönes Wetter , 24° , SW , anfangs Böig , ließ ab 19 Uhr nach . Einmal mehr nichts , nicht mal einen Biss #c . Ob´s doch an dem langen Winter liegt ;+ .  Sehr sehr schwierig . Schönen Dank noch für die Petris und den guten Berichten #6 . Gruß  Bernd


----------



## Wobblerfan (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Tach auch ! Gestern einmal mehr nichts  . Wetter war gut , SW , fast Wolkenlos , bis 25° . Ausser einem Wobblerverlust nichts aufregendes passiert .|bigeyes 
Heute West , erst wenig , wurden zunehmend stärker , bis 24° . Ein 90er auf großen Rotaugenwobbler von Balzer , in 10 Meter Tiefe . Der tobte wie ein Berserker , so das ich annahm ein richtiger Großer kommt gleich ans Tageslicht . Na ja , schlecht war er auch nicht |rolleyes . Das war auch alles heute . Man ist schon mit wenig zufrieden . Gruß Wf  #h


----------



## Bronni (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hi Bernd,
ein dickes Petri, mit solchen Fischen können wir hier leider nicht mithalten. Wir haben daher unseren Anglerurlaub kurzerhand in einen Sommerurlaub umgewandelt. Wir haben nicht viele und vor allem keine großen Hechte fangen können, aber dafür sind wir ziemlich braun gebrannt. Spaß beiseite, natürlich waren wir täglich auf dem Wasser, haben traumhafte Buchten voller Seerosen mit Spinnerbaits und Krautblinkern durchpflügt, allerdings nur tagsüber , da ich auf meine Frau Rücksicht nehmen mußte und auch wollte. Jedes Lehrbuch würde sagen, hier müssen Hechte stehen, aber........zum Glück konnte unser jüngster Sohn wenigstens einen 80+ fangen, bevor er die Heimreise antreten mußte. Wir haben nun auch gepackt und werden morgen die Heimreise antreten. Insgesamt können wir auf wunderbare Sonnentage an einem herrlichen Gewässer zurück blicken. Das Haus, unsere Terrasse, alles klasse, nur die Hechte wollten nicht so richtig. Egal, nächstes starten wir einen neuen Versuch am Bolmen.
Allen, die noch bleiben und allen die noch kommen, wünschen wir weiterhin gutes Wetter und viel Petri Heil
Bronni#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo Detlef ! Petri Dank . Wir wünschen Euch eine Gute Heimreise und weiterhin viel Petri für die Saison #6 Gruß Bernd  #h


----------



## Aalmeyer (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Moin...

Bin grade vom Flaren zurück...
Wir waren zu fünft, aufgeteilt auf zwei Boote. Das Wetter war in den letzten beiden Wochen jeden Tag immer angeltauglich. 
Wir haben fast ausschließlich den südlichen Seeteil bearbeitet und dabei viele schöne Barsche, Hechte und auch Zander gefangen. Es war aber auch viel Kleinkram dabei, der jetzt zumeist wieder schwimmt. Nachts gab es auch mal Aal, sogar bis 90cm.
Letztendlich kann man sagen, dass beim Schleppen oberflächennahe Köder am besten ankamen.


----------



## Shadrap (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

@Aalmeyer
Da werden alte Erinnerungen wach. Meinen ersten Schwedenurlaub (lang ist´s her) habe ich auch am Flåren verbracht und war mit einem Kumpel bei den Nilssons in Flattinge untergebracht. Habt Ihr da auch gewohnt? Damals gab es da nur zwei Ferienhäuser und wir haben ganz ähnlich gefangen wie Ihr, von allem etwas, viel Kleinzeugs und kapitale Aale.


----------



## loete1970 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

kurzer zwischenbericht vom östra silen: traumhafte landschaft und tolles wetter (21 grad). der erste tag war ein wenig mühsam, aber heute waren wir erfolgreicher: barsch von 43 cm, hechte bis 93 cm! der meter muss doch zu schaffen sein!
viele grüsse
dirk


----------



## Aalmeyer (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



Shadrap schrieb:


> @Aalmeyer
> Da werden alte Erinnerungen wach. Meinen ersten Schwedenurlaub (lang ist´s her) habe ich auch am Flåren verbracht und war mit einem Kumpel bei den Nilssons in Flattinge untergebracht. Habt Ihr da auch gewohnt? Damals gab es da nur zwei Ferienhäuser und wir haben ganz ähnlich gefangen wie Ihr, von allem etwas, viel Kleinzeugs und kapitale Aale.


 

Ja, wir waren auch in Flattinge. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass der Vermieter Nilsson hieß. Der heißt tatsächlich Inge und mit Nachnamen Petterson oder so...glaube ich. 
__________________


----------



## Shadrap (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



loete1970 schrieb:


> kurzer zwischenbericht vom östra silen: traumhafte landschaft und tolles wetter (21 grad). der erste tag war ein wenig mühsam, aber heute waren wir erfolgreicher: barsch von 43 cm, hechte bis 93 cm! der meter muss doch zu schaffen sein!
> viele grüsse
> dirk


 
Moin Dirk, super dass Du Dich auch mal meldest. Da wäre ich jetzt auch gerne. Dann drücke ich Euch die Daumen, dass es mit dem Meter noch klappt! Viel Spaß noch #h.


----------



## Südschwedenfan (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo Dirk;

Das mit dem "Meter" wird schon noch.

Am Sonntag 6°° Uhr ist ein 1,15 m. Hecht im Öresjön gefangen worden und am Samstag ein 75er Zander.
Läuft dort seit mitte Mai wirklich gut.

PS. Alles auf Köfi !!, Kunstköder schlecht !!

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Wobblerfan (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Tach auch ! Petri an alle Fänger hier . 
@ loete  : So ein Barsch hätte ich auch gerne , aber ich hab kaum noch lust zum Angeln , seid drei Tagen Nichtfänger #c . Heute mal wieder ein Biss gehabt . Das einzigste was tröstet , ist das Wetter . Gruß an alle , Bernd  #h


----------



## Askersund61 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hej Wobblerfan
Das tönt ja gar nicht gut, dass momentan überhaupt nichts läuft. #c
Siehst du die Fische auf dem Echolot oder haben sie sich in unerreichbare Tiefen verzogen?
Wir erleben in meinem Hausgewässer, einem guten und bekannten Angelgewässer, momentan dasselbe. Es läuft einfach nichts, weder auf Hecht, noch auf Barsch oder Felchen (Maränen). Anders als in anderen Jahren um diese Zeit sind auch kaum Schwärme von Weissfischen und kleinen Barschen auf dem Echolot zu sehen. Es ist zum Verzweifeln.#q Bei uns haben sogar die Hubentaucher die Brut abgebrochen, weil sie zu wenig Nahrung finden, so was habe ich die letzten 20 Jahre nie erlebt.

Hast du solche oder ähnliche Beobachtungen auch gemacht? Ich schätze mal, dass die Natur in einigen Regionen durch den strengen Winter und Frühling arg durcheinander gewirbelt wurde. Wie erklärst du dir das Ganze?

@loete1970, Aalmeyer: Petri zu euren schönen Fängen!

Gruss Christoph


----------



## Wobblerfan (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hej Christoph ! Es ist schon eigenartig so eine Beißflaute . Das kann mal eine Woche dauern , aber keine fast fünf  
Wenn ich da so an die vorigen Jahre denke #d . Wir sehen die Fische bis zu einer Tiefe von 12 meter , tiefer stehen sie nicht ( tiefste Stelle 22 meter ) . Fischschwärme sehen wir auch , meistens in den mittleren Zonen . Das Wassergeflügel ( Gänsesäger , Gänse , Prachttaucher ) haben Kücken und Kleinfische kommen abends an die Oberfläche . Zum teil kann es an dem langen Winter liegen , zum teil an den Trollingfischern |gr: ( hab ich hier schon erwähnt ) Mittlerweile hab ich drei gezählt , die mit acht Ruten fischen . Auf so einen kleinen See #d . Wir waren Spätnachmittag nochmal los , nix .
Ich bin nur froh , ähnliche Verhältnisse auch von anderen zu hören . Wünsche allen hier weiterhin Petri , Gruß Bernd #h


----------



## loete1970 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

danke! heute bei unverändertem wetter, gab es 5 hechte bis 85 cm, dicke brassen und einen aal, somit alle zielfische erreicht! jetzt kommen nur noch zugaben... @ wf: drücke die daumen, dass wird schon wieder!
@ jürgen: den hecht hätten wir letztes jahr auch gerne gehabt, dann aber in 2014
@shadrap: du hast nicht zuviel versprochen!
beste grüsse
dirk


----------



## Wobblerfan (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Moin Dirk ! Petri zum schönen Hecht . Samstag geht´s wieder gen Heimat , das erstemal , das ich mich darauf freue . Allen die hier noch verweilen wünsch ich gute Fänge und wenig Wind |uhoh: . Gruß  Bernd #h


----------



## Bronni (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo Bernd,
wir wünschen Euch für Samstag eine angenehme Rückreise. Wir können es gut verstehen, dass Du die Nase ein wenig voll hast, es war irgendwie unwirklich in diesem Jahr. Wir fahren nun auch schon seit einigen Jahren nach Schweden, aber dieses Jahr war es irgendwie anders. Das Wetter war super, Fisch war auch da, aber die „Ausbeute“ war ernüchternd.
Wir hoffen, dass im nächsten Jahr die Verhältnisse sich wieder normalisiert haben, vor allem, da unsere neue Schwiegertochter zum ersten Mal nach Schweden fährt und wir immer von der tollen Angelei geschwärmt haben.
Mal sehen, bis dann
Detlef


----------



## loete1970 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

von mir auch gute heimreise, bernd! heute war es bei uns auch windig, aber beim schleppen lief es ordentlich: 5 hechte bis 84 cm und 1 barsch. für morgen ist leider regen angesagt, hoffentlich wird der letzte tag schön!

grüsse dirk


----------



## Askersund61 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo Bernd
Ich hoffe, dass du den Schwedenurlaub trotz den durchzogenen Fangergebnissen in guter Erinnerung behalten wirst .
Auch von mir eine gute Heimreise und wer weiss, vielleicht krachts ja noch mal richtig#:

Gruss Christoph

@loete1970: In deinem See läufts ja im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen sehr gut und ich hoffe dass es so bleibt! Petri


----------



## Schwedenangler (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Ja , war ganz schön schwierig dieses Frühjahr |uhoh: .
Aber so ist das halt , jedes Jahr ist anders und alles in allem ist das auch gut so . Wäre doch auch langweilig wenn´s immer auf Befehl klappen würde und man die Fische auf ansagen fangen könnte .
Ich fahre schliesslich nach Schweden nicht nur der Angelei wegen sondern weil Land , Leute und Natur einfach einmalig sind .
Bin im Sommer noch mal eine Woche am Öresjön und hoffe das es da ein wenig besser sein wird.


----------



## Askersund61 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hej Schwedenangler

Da hast du ntürlich vollkommen recht, gerade die Ungewissheit ob die Fische beissen, macht unser Hobby so spannend.
Schweden nur auf das Fischen zu reduzieren ist auch nicht mein Ding, dafür ist das Land zu schön und hat nebenbei enorm vieles zu bieten. Trotzdem ist es halt schön, wenn die Rute hie und da richtig durchgebogen wird...:a

Gruss Christoph


----------



## Wobblerfan (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo Leute ! Erstmal vielen Dank an alle hier , hat Spaß gemacht mit Euch zu Kommunizieren #6 
@ Detlef  : Wenn Deine Schwiegertochter erstmal ein Fisch gedrillt hat , wirst Du ihr wohl eigenes Geschirr kaufen müssen :q
@  Dirk   : Da hast Du ja richtig hingelangt , Petri #6
@ Christoph :  Werde ich in guter Erinnerung behalten , wir sind jetzt schon für nächstes Jahr am Planen .

Gestern auf dem Wochenmarkt haben wir uns ein geräuchertes Petermännchen und eine Sik ( Renke ) gekauft . Beide sehr sehr lecker . Dann waren wir noch raus , nix  
Heute , bis jetzt strömender Regen und Starkwind ( 15° ) 
Wünsche nochmal allen , die am Wochenende nach Hause  fahren gute Heimkehr , die kommen viel Petri . Gruß Bernd #h


----------



## Shadrap (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> ...
> Wünsche nochmal allen , die am Wochenende nach Hause fahren gute Heimkehr , die kommen viel Petri . Gruß Bernd #h


 
Da schließe ich mich an, danke für Eure Berichterstattung und kommt gut nach Hause. Für morgen sehen die Wetterprognosen ja ganz gut aus, da geht bestimmt noch was #6, also viel Glück!


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Bin auch gerade zurück aus Schweden. Das Wetter war die letzte Woche wirklich echte Sahne, jedoch eher nicht fürs Angeln geeignet. Selbst früh kurz nach Sonnenaufgang hockten die Kameraden in den tiefsten Löchern und waren nur mit sehr viel Geduld zu überzeugen. Ich habe mit Gufi und mit tief laufenden Wobblern 6 Zander und 10 Hechte über zeugen können. Riesen waren über haupt keine dabei (ein Zander mit 70cm und ein Hecht mit 82cm) alles andere war zwar maßiger Kleinkram, aber nicht der Rede wert.  Nicht verwunderlich bei einer Oberflächentemp. des Wassers von 22,5°. Das tiefste Loch im See habe ich nicht anfahren können, weil dort wie üblich ein Fischadler auf einer Insel sein Gelege verteidigte. Am Abend machte trotz gefühlten 3mm Sonnencreme die Angelei keinen Spaß, die Futterfische der Räuber haben sich irgendwohin verkrochen (also nix Köfi). Trotzdem eine schöne Schweden Woche mit sehr interessanten Begegnungen und immerhin auch etwas Fisch in der Pfanne. Wenn es Jemanden interessiert, ich war wieder mal zwischen Växjö und Kalmar zu Gange.
Beste Grüße
Schwefi


----------



## loete1970 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

nabend,

boah, heute war sauwetter! haben wir zum einkaufen und zur hausarbeit genutzt. ab nachmittags war stegangeln angesagt. ergebnis: 1 kleiner hecht auf köfi! schaun mer mal was morgen geht.
gute nacht, der wecker klingelt morgen früh


----------



## allroundangler93 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Ich fahre dieses Jahr das erste Mal nach Schweden. Worauf sollte man achten, bzw. was sollte man zuerst machen, wenn man an einem komplett unbekannten See kommt?


----------



## bastus (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Angeln gehen !
Auch in Schweden hüpfen die Fische nicht ins Boot . Also probieren.probieren probieren. Je nach Grösse des gewässers brauchst du mitunter ne Woche um Dir ein Bild machen zu können und herauszufinden wo gezielt wie auf welche Fische geangelt werden kann .
Gruß
Basti


----------



## Shadrap (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



allroundangler93 schrieb:


> Ich fahre dieses Jahr das erste Mal nach Schweden. Worauf sollte man achten, bzw. was sollte man zuerst machen, wenn man an einem komplett unbekannten See kommt?


 
An welchen See geht es denn? vielleicht hast Du ja Glück und jemand kann Dir hier Infos geben. Ansonsten versuchen, eine Tiefenkarte zu bekommen. Ein Echolot ist auch zu empfehlen, wenn Du denn vom Boot aus angeln willst. Ein Besuch im örtlichen Angelladen kann auch hilfreich sein.


----------



## arnichris (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Yeah, yeah, yeah... Schwedenurlaub 2013 ist gebucht. 
Dieses Jahr geht es die ersten beiden Septemberwochen an den Nömmen. Ich freu mich tierisch.

Insidertipps gerne erwünscht


----------



## allroundangler93 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



Shadrap schrieb:


> An welchen See geht es denn? vielleicht hast Du ja Glück und jemand kann Dir hier Infos geben. Ansonsten versuchen, eine Tiefenkarte zu bekommen. Ein Echolot ist auch zu empfehlen, wenn Du denn vom Boot aus angeln willst. Ein Besuch im örtlichen Angelladen kann auch hilfreich sein.


Es geht an den Törn


----------



## Shadrap (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Den Törn kenne ich nicht, aber Google hilft (fast immer):

http://www.sportfiskeguide.se/spfguide/vatten/torn.htm

Wenn das der See ist, könntest Du auch mal das Emmaboda Turistbyrå oder Ödevata Fiskecamp anmailen.

@arnichris
Eine Tiefenkarte für den Nömmen findest Du hier:

http://www.kurresfiskeshop.se/sjoar/nommen.pdf


----------



## arnichris (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

@Shadrap: Danke, hab ich aber unter Dr.Google "Djupkarta Nömmen" schon gefunden :m


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

@allroundangler93
Wo wirst Du wohnen und wann genau willst Du am Törn fischen? Ich komme gerade von dort.
Schwefi


----------



## loete1970 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

nabend, heute war unser letzter tag, und das wetter hat einigermaßen mitgespielt. beim schleppen haben wir 4 hechte bis 80 cm gefangen, abends gab es einige barsche mittlerer grösse beim köfiangeln. leider geht die wunderschöne woche zu ende und die heimreise steht morgen an...
hej då
dirk


----------



## allroundangler93 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



Schwedenfischer schrieb:


> @allroundangler93
> Wo wirst Du wohnen und wann genau willst Du am Törn fischen? Ich komme gerade von dort.
> Schwefi


In 2 Wochen gehts los!
Was hast du denn so am Törn gefangen?


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Das hatte ich in meiner post in diesem Tröt bereits kurz berichtet. Auf meine Fragen bist nicht eingegangen!
Schwefi


----------



## Joline (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo zusammen

Bin gerade aus Schweden zurück
Mal nen kuzen Bericht dazu.

3 Tage Helgansjön ( zum testen)
3 Tage Bolmen
3 Tage Möckeln (zum testen)

Den Bolmen hatte ich gekannt die anderen zwei nicht
Zum Helgansjön kann ich sagen das wir ausschließlich Hechte gefangen haben mehrere über 80 cm. Ausgangspunkt war das Camp Nordländer wo man ein normales Angelboot gut zu Wasser lassen kann.
Gefangen sowohl beim schleppen als auch in den Krautfeldern.
Am Bolmen hatten wir wieder halt bei Lökna Camping gemacht .Super Natur,Hafen,Slippe und sehr freundlich
Die Hechte waren außer 2-3 60-70 ern alle um die 40 cm
Es kamen aber ein paar schöne Zander beim schleppen heraus.
Was dort stört sind die vielen übergroßen Stellnetze/Reusen die man weiträumig umfahren muß.
Am Möckeln slippt man sein Boot im Hafen (Schlüssel am Campingplatz)und schippert den kurzen Weg zum Campingplatzsteg .Der Campingplatz ist ok .Man kann sich hinstellen wo Platz ist ,ganz locker.
Was ich am Möckeln (zumindestens da wo wir hingefahren sind) vermisst habe waren Schilfgürtel und See/Teichrosenfelder .So das sich angeln fast außschließlich aus Schleppangeln beschrängt hat.Die Zander scheinen dort in der Überzahl zu sein .Wir haben dort fast außschließlich Zander gefangen.Auch schöne um die 60 dabei. 
Abschließend kann ich sagen das der Äsnen wo ich davor schon öfter war wohl mein Lieblingssee in Südschweden bleibt,diese Erkenntnis man aber nur erlagt wenn man mal andere Gewässer dort getestet hat .

In diesen Sinne Petri Heil allen Schwedenfans


----------



## loete1970 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Schön, dass Du einen Statusbericht abgegeben hast. Eure Ausbeute war ja recht gut.

Grüsse

Dirk


----------



## mrburnes99 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Welche Köder liefen denn beim Schleppen so? Farbe, Größe, Tiefe? Ich weiß das kann man nicht verallgemeinern. Aber ich will Samstag gleich raus nach der Ankunft und Anhaltspunkte für die Köderwahl wären nicht schlecht.


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



mrburnes99 schrieb:


> Welche Köder liefen denn beim Schleppen so? Farbe, Größe, Tiefe? Ich weiß das kann man nicht verallgemeinern. Aber ich will Samstag gleich raus nach der Ankunft und Anhaltspunkte für die Köderwahl wären nicht schlecht.


 

Hast gerade zur Deiner Frage persönliche Nachricht bekommen. Petri Heil!


----------



## mrburnes99 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Dankend erhalten!


----------



## Schwedenpeter (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hej,

ein kurzer Zwischenbericht aus Schweden, wie immer in der Nähe von Karlskrona:

Wir verbringen den Urlaub nicht zu 100% mit Angeln, da meine Frau und ich hier seit längerem ein Häuschen besitzen,  da gilt es Hauspflege zu betreiben, also Garten usw., ferner nehmen wir uns einmal jährlich eine Renovierung und/oder Verbesserung vor, diesesmal haben wir uns ein Kamindach gebaut, da bin ich noch bei.

Angeln tue ich i.d.R. morgens von 07:00 Uhr bis 12:00 Uhr, aber auch nicht alle Tage. Ich entnehme meinen Essfisch, was darüber hinaus geht release ich.

Angefangen am 09.06. gestaltete sich das Angeln auf Hecht sehr schwierig, so das ich uns erst einmal mit Hering eindeckte, in 1 Stunde 80 Heringe. Diese wurden eingelegt.

Beim nächsten Angeltrip gab es dann den Hornhecht, der geräuchert lecker schmeckt, aber auch den ersten Hecht, der filetiert wurde. Zwei weitere schwimmen wieder (Größen 70-80 cm).

Inzwischen sind die Heringe durch und die Hechte beißen wieder besser, das Nahrungsangebot durch die Heringe war natürlich gewaltig. Mein Topköder ist und bleibt der Efzett, obwohl ich regelmässig andere Köder teste.

Es konnten viele Hechte zwischen 60.80 cm gefangen werden, aber ein Kracher war bislang (noch) nicht dabei. Vor 2 Tagen biß es wie bekloppt, da war das Wetter ein wenig bedeckter (trotzdem warm). Das Wetter ist hier sommerlich schön, die Windverhältnisse haben sich inzwischen von windig auf milde Winde gebessert.

Soviel in aller Kürze.

Peter


----------



## mrburnes99 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Erste Erfahrungswerte von mir sind Hechtfarben. 4 Fische, 3 auf Salmo Pike, 1 Rapala Skitter Pop. Mein erster Hecht kratzte mit 95 knapp am Meter und ist zugleich mein persönlicher Rekord. Der Popper war mein erster Fisch auf Oberflächenköder und der kam beim ersten Wurf. Ist schon ein geiler Anblick, auch wenns nur ein 50er war. Die Attacke erfolgte direkt nach dem Einwerfen, Adrenalin!!!!

Große Köder sind allerdings keine Garantie für große Hechte. Den 16er Pike haben auch ein 52er und ein 57er genommen. Heute wurde beim Friedfischen ein 23er Rotauge im Drill attackiert. Zuerst dachte ich, dass ein Wirbel durch den gedrillten Fisch erzeugt wurde, aber der war eher nen halben Meter näher zu mir. Beim Abhaken  kamen die Spuren zum Vorschein, klare Bissspuren über den ganzen Leib und frisches Blut im Schwanzbereich. Also scheinen große Köder durchaus ihre Attraktivität für die Räuber zu besitzen. 

Und hier mein Großer:


----------



## Shadrap (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Petri zum persönlichen Rekord @mrburnes99!
An welchem See bist Du denn?


----------



## Askersund61 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hej mrburnes99

Petri zum tollen Hecht, da hattest du ja einen sehr erfolgreichen Start. Weiterhin viel Action an der Rute #:, bei mir gehts in einer Woche los...

Gruss Christoph


----------



## mrburnes99 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Danke euch!

Der See ist der Bellen, rechts neben dem Solgen und Mycklaflon gelegen.


----------



## Shadrap (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Ja, das ist eine sehr schöne Gegend. Dann mal noch viel Erfolg, vielleicht meldest Du Dich ja bald mit einem neuen Rekord.


----------



## mrburnes99 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Heute Abend waren wir erstmals Spinnangeln am Emån. Es ist sehr starke Strömung an unserer Angelstelle gewesen, der Einsatz von Spinnern brachte nix. Also entschied ich mich für einen meiner Lieblingswobbler, den 11er Zam in gelb floating. Nach nur wenigen Würfen gabs einen 68er zur Belohnung und nur gut 10min später einen 56er. Der Rest des Abends und diverse Köderwechsel blieben erfolglos. Mein Kurzer hat weiter gefischt während ich einpackte. Dann sein Hilferuf, ein Biss und der Fisch ist hinter den zweiten Brückenpfeiler geflüchtet. Abriss droht, dünne Mono an einer Shimano Vengeance 7-21. Also hab ich versucht zu retten und bin mit der Rute weg von der Brücke flussaufwärts. Den Fisch konnte ich dann vom Pfeiler in die Flussmitte bewegen und dann meinem Sohn die Rute zurück geben. Der Drill war ansprechend und wir beide haben mit einem Hecht gerechnet. Das erste Auftauchen war dann eine schwere Überraschung,  ein fetter Döbel. Nach der Landung helle Freude, ein 55er Döbel mit seiner feinen Spinnangel gedrillt. Der Urlaub bringt ein Highlight nach dem anderen ;-) Die Bilder reiche ich bei der nächsten Gelegenheit nach.


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Petri mrburnes!

Also bei Euch ist ja wirklich jede Menge Abwechslung vorhanden!
Bin gespannt wann der erste Bericht über einen Heilbutt kommt!

Weiterhin viel Erfolg und gute Erholung!


----------



## Wobblerfan (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

@  mrburnes 
Schöne Fische habt ihr da , Petri . Besonders freu ich mich über Deinen Junior #6 . Gruß Wf #h


----------



## loete1970 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Petri zum tollen Döbel, da ist der Kleine aber sicherlich stolz!


----------



## daniel_ (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



Gädda-Basti schrieb:


> in 3 wochen fahre ich ein paar tage nach schweden... habt ihr noch ein paar schöne gewässertips für mich? ohne boot! uferangler auf hecht, forelle und co... ! will gerne westlich hoch am vänern vorbei nach dalarna bis ca. mora und dann richtung süden richtung smaland... und zurück richtung malmö... bin für jeden tip dankbar leute. interessant ist es für mich natürlich auch wo ich die passende fiskekort/angelschein bekomme. ggf. campingplatz oder zeltmöglichkeit ohne campingplatz a la jedermansrättan. tack sa mycket! #h



Ich denke das die Fiskekort das kleinste Problem darstellen wird. Die gibt es zumeist in der Nähe der jeweiligen Gewässer.
Ich denke eher das es Probleme bei der Erreichbarkeit der Seen geben wird wegen Schilfwuchs und Seerosen. Das dann vom Ufer echt schwer denke ich.


----------



## mrburnes99 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Angeln ohne Boot stell ich mir hier oben auch schwer vor. Die Zugänglichkeit ist das Hauptproblem. Zudem lernt man die Gewässer auf einer Rundreise kaum gut genug kennen. Einzig am Fluss hatten wir vom Ufer auf Anhieb Erfolg. 

Gestern hatten wir beim Schleppen und Spinnern wieder was am Haken, vielmehr der Kurze. 3 Hechte hat der ins Boot geholt, der beste über 60. Abgerissen sind uns auch noch 2. Topfarbe und Größe ist eindeutig Firetiger Barschform 6cm. Der hat gestern alles gefangen und hat die Tage zuvor auch gerockt.


----------



## Fish_Hunter1995 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Moin
Kennt sich jemand in karlshamn aus ?
Fahr da am Samstag hin will bisschen im Meer angeln und auch im Süßwasser wie sind eure Erfahrungen?
Was fängt man zu der zeit gut?
Top Köder und Top Gewässer ?
Danke


----------



## Back-to-nature (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo zusammen!

Am 17. August geht´s auch wieder hoch!  :vik:

Diesmal nach Fröseke am Uvasjön - 3 Wochen!

Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren.

Mittlerweile wird die Logistik richtig anspruchsvoll...
Bei 2 Erwachsenen, 4 Kids und einem Labrador (39 kg) wird der Stauraum doch etwas knapp...

Deswegen hab ich mir nen gebrauchten Fahrradträger für die Heckklappe unseres T4 besorgt, möchte dort 3 x 60l Kunststofftonnen verzurren und oben muss dann noch der Kinderwagen drauf...

Außerdem hab ich mir gestern ein Bavaria Orinoco (4 Personen Kanadier) günstig gebraucht gekauft. (Leider etwas demoliert... werd ich aber noch rechtzeitig flott kriegen.) 

Wird dann ein netter Anblick - :g - wenn fertig gepackt ist. Ach ja ne Dachbox is natürlich auch noch mit an Bord....

Kennt jemand Kanuwanderstrecken mit gutem Fischbestand in der Gegend?
Leider gehen nur Tagesausflüge da wir auf Grund des Familienzuwachses etwas gebunden sind - |rolleyes. 

Hat vielleicht jemand noch nen Tipp für günstige Bootsrutenhalter die am Kanu als auch ans o8/15-Ruderboot (ist beim Haus dabei) passen?

Gruß

Back-to-nature

P.S.: Diesmal fahren wir zum ersten Mal über Storebaltbrücke. Bin schon gespannt wie das hinhaut. Übernachtung ist in Flensburg gebucht.


----------



## mrburnes99 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



Gädda-Basti schrieb:


> na denn petri heil deinem nachwuchs   ja das mit dem schilfbewuchs kenne ich gut in schweden, deshalb frage ich ja explizit nach uferangelstellen an seen und flüssen die ihr kennt und empfehlen könnt ! wenn ja, immer her mit euren tips! die haken sind schon geschliffen ... #h



Petri Dank!
Bei deinen Plätzen können wir eher nicht helfen, da wir im östlichen Teil des Jönköping Län sitzen.


----------



## zanderzone (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Nächste Woche gehts wieder nach Schweden!! JUHHHUHUH
Könnt ihr mir vllt. ein paar Infos geben! Wie tief die Fische stehen und Welche Wobbler im Moment gut laufen?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## zanderzone (3. Juli 2013)

Man kann aber im allgemeinen sagen, ob sie flach oder tief stehen und welche Größen im Juli gut gehen!!!!

Dals Ed! Store Le und einem kleineren See!


----------



## daniel_ (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Man kann aber im allgemeinen sagen, ob sie flach oder tief stehen und welche Größen im Juli gut gehen!!!!
> 
> Dals Ed! Store Le und einem kleineren See!



Richte dich mal auf sehr tiefes Hecht Fischen ein. Am Ufer werden eher die kleinen in den Seerosenfeldern stehen.
Die Gößeren eher im Mittelwasser mit Tendenz nach obeb- ich kenne leider die Struktur des Stora Le nicht um genaueres sagen bzw vermuten zukönnen.

Schreib mal nen Bericht wie es war wenn du wieder zu Hause bist.

Viel Erfolg.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## mrburnes99 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Bei uns war heut Barschtag angesagt. Neben 2 Schniepeln und 2 im Drill verlorenen Hechten gab es 7 Barsche 20+. Leider ließ der Wind und die Wellen kein Ankern zu, also haben wir die Strecke immer wieder abgeschleppt und Biss um Biss bekommen. Verwendete Köder waren Rapala Tail Dancer Green Parrot und Salmo Hornet Barsch und Weißfisch 4cm tief laufend.


----------



## daniel_ (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



mrburnes99 schrieb:


> Bei uns war heut Barschtag angesagt. Neben 2 Schniepeln und 2 im Drill verlorenen Hechten gab es 7 Barsche 20+. Leider ließ der Wind und die Wellen kein Ankern zu, also haben wir die Strecke immer wieder abgeschleppt und Biss um Biss bekommen. Verwendete Köder waren Rapala Tail Dancer Green Parrot und Salmo Hornet Barsch und Weißfisch 4cm tief laufend.



Ja sehr cool...;-)
Das mit dem Wind kenne ich, ist mitunter wirklich ein wenig anstrengend dann, aber hauptsache es blieb trocken war mein Motto. Weil zum Wind noch Regen hinzu kann niemand gebrauchen.
Ich wünsche Euch weiterhin viel Erfolg und freue mich auf deine Live Berichte.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## loete1970 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

@ zanderzone

den Stora Le kenne ich nicht. Ich habe bisher an den schwedischen Seen gute Erfahrung (in den Monaten Mai/Juni) mit den Farben blau-weiss und schwarz-weiss gemacht. Sollte es die kleine Maräne dort geben, liegst Du damit sicher richtig. Kopytos in den gleichen Farben bringen auch immer Fisch.

Bin gespannt, wie es gelaufen ist.

Viel Erfolg

Dirk


----------



## zanderzone (4. Juli 2013)

Bin das erste mal in der Ecke! Deshalb hab ich Null Infos! Wir bleiben zwei Wochen! Boot is vorhanden, Motor und Echo nehmen wir mit! Das Problem ist wahrscheinlich, dass der See einfach riesig ist und wir wohl Strecke machen müssen! Der andere See ist 1,5 x 1 km, da wird es sicher einfacher sein! Aber danke schon mal für die Infos!


----------



## Bulettenbär (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Ich angel zur Sommerzeit gerne mit Wobbler die nicht zu groß sind. Also zwischen 10 und max 15cm. Minnow, Shad und bullige Formen jeweils in allen Größen, mindestens 1mal Reizfarbe (Firetiger) und einmal Natur (silber, gerne blauer Rücken) und das alles in Lauftiefen von 2 bis 12m. Da kommt schon was zusammen:k

Man kann natürlich seine Auswahl einschränken wenn man vorher schon weiss ob es ein flacher Moorsee oder ein klares Gewässer (z.B. mit Felchenbestand) ist. Wie schon gesagt sind im Flachen/Randbereich eher die Schniepel. Vorallem wenn das Wasser 20°C hat stehen die Freiwasserhechte tief.


----------



## mrburnes99 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Helle Farben haben bei uns bisher wenig gebracht,  außer bei Barschwobblern. Hier läuft Firetiger und Hechtdekor sehr gut. Gestern hat endlich auch mein 19er Zalt seiner Ernte eingefahren. Kennt da einer die Lauftiefen der Zalt und Zam?

Seit gestern gilt bei uns ein 2cm Salmo Hornet Weißfisch auch offiziell als Hechtköder. Vor 2 Jahren hat der mal ne Plötze zum Biss verleitet. Gestern hat er einen drauf getan und nen 64er Hecht aufgegriffen. Hatten schon auf einen größeren Barsch gehofft, aber der hat dann doch zu viel Rabatz gemacht. Am Ende hatten wir 2 schöne 64er für die Pfanne. Insgesamt waren es gestern 5, von denen sich einer noch den Namen Hecht verdienen muss.


----------



## mrburnes99 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Gestern habe ich mit Gummifisch einen 72er gezogen. Mein Kurzer durfte dann heute einen 78er beim Schleppen landen.  Köder einmal mehr Salmo Pike. Der Hecht von gestern hatte einen Artgenossen in Größe unseres Salmo im Verdauungstrakt und untermauerte die Attraktivität des Köders.


----------



## Shadrap (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Petri, schöne Fotos! Das ist besonders für Deinen Junior sicher ein toller Urlaub. Wie lange bleibt Ihr noch?


----------



## mrburnes99 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Nächsten Freitag ist unser letzter Angeltag. Der Kurze hatte wirklich gute Fische am Haken. Insgesamt können wir uns nicht beklagen bisher. Hechte hatten wir bisher 31, den 55er Döbel und einige Barsche ü20. Wir wollen nicht undankbar sein, aber ein dicker Barsch fehlt uns noch. Wenn der aus bleibt,  trauern wir trotzdem nicht ;-)

Dein Profilfoto gefällt mir, konnte die Tage ein ähnliches machen.


----------



## Shadrap (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Gelungene Aufnahme #6.

Dann noch viel Glück bei der Jagd auf den Großbarsch!


----------



## loftje (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Moin erstmal Petri zu den fängen! #6
Sind hier nur Süßwasserangler unterwegs oder auch ein Meeresfischer?? Bin ab Donnerstag für 3 Wochen in Bohuslän in der Nähe von Kungshamn/Smögen. Wenn jemand was zum Thema Makrele, Dorsch, Plattfisch hat freue ich mich über jeden Tipp!

Gruß und Petri
loftje #h


----------



## padotcom (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo zusammen,

kommenden Samstag gehts nördlich von Osby an den Örsjön.
Leider sind im Netz wenig Informationen über den See zu finden.
Bisher war ich immer In Bjulebo in den Schären.
Mal schauen was geht. Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch Informationen.

Beste Grüße und Petri Heil.
Peter


----------



## Back-to-nature (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo zusammen!

Noch 3 Wochen dann geht´s wieder Richtung Norden!

Hoffentlich gibt´s dann auch so schönes Wetter wie momentan!

Hab schon mal ne Probemontage am T4 durchgeführt! 
Mal schauen ob der Link funzt...





Ich weiß schaut etwas seltsam aus! Ist aber alles TÜV konform... (nicht zu sehen übrigens die Dachbox auf der anderen Seite des Kanadiers)

Kann jemand Kanuwanderstrecken inkl. Angelmöglichkeiten zwischen Växjö und Kalmar empfehlen?

Gruß

Back-to-nature


----------



## zanderzone (26. Juli 2013)

Sind wieder da! Was eine Tour! Geiles Wetter, gut gefangen und auf dem Hinweg 100 km vom Ziel nen Motorschaden! Werde in den nächsten Tagen mal nen Bericht verfassen!


----------



## Shadrap (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Das ist natürlich Mist mit dem Motorschaden @zanderzone. Hoffentlich hat sich dann noch alles zum Guten gewendet. Bin gespannt auf den Bericht, in zwei Wochen bin ich auch in der Gegend.


----------



## Askersund61 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hej Schwedenfans

Wir sind wieder zurück aus Schweden, es war wie immer absolut toll. :m

Bericht folgt in den nächsten Tagen.

Gruss Christoph


----------



## litzbarski (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auch  seit gestern zurück vom Kalvsjön. 

Ich war in Familie unterwegs, also kein reiner Angelurlaub. Das Wetter war so, das wir jeden Tag baden konnten. Mit dem Angeln war es nicht so toll. Bedingt durch die hohen Wassertemperaturen (bis 22,5 Grad zeigte das Echolot) wollten die Fische nicht so wie ich. Kleine Hechte und Barsche konnte ich morgens und abends in den Seerosenfeldern fangen. Ich habe insgesamt nur 3 Zander gefangen (beim schleppen zwischen 5 und 6 m). Einen 85 cm Hecht habe ich gegen 22.30 Uhr auf Köderfisch beim Ansitzangeln vom Boot ausgefangen, und das wars schon. Alles in allen aber trotzdem ein gelungener Urlaub bei sehr angenehmen Temperaturen unter 30 und über 22 Grad Celsius. 

Eine nette Begegnung hatte ich noch beim Köderfisch angeln am Wehr im Kalvsjön. 2 vermeintliche Konkurenten entpuppten sich als Angler aus Leverkusen. ellobo11 hatte im Vorfeld bei mir zwecks Tiefenkarte nachgefragt (ich konnte ihm aber nicht helfen). Er und sein Kumpel waren mit dem Kanu auf dem Kalvsjön unterwegs. 

Allen da gebliebenen viel Erfolg und 

Petri Heil

Andre


----------



## gehawe (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo Schwedenfreunde,
Kurzer Zwischenbericht aus Smalland. Wetter war bisher stabil, aber die letzten 2 Tage hat es immer wieder mal geregnet. Wir waren am Solgen, aber nur zum anschauen. Da haben ein paar Jungs einen Eimer mit richtig guten Zandern aus dem Boot gehoben Das war so gegen 14:00 Uhr. Es geht also was!

Gestern Abend mal kurz auf den Haussee - ein 67er ging an den Salmo-Jerk in blau. Eine Stunde später war er auch schon auf dem Grill. War etwas Glück - in 2h nur 1 Biss und der auch gleich verwertet.:m Da der See sehr flach ist, war es gut, dass der Regen das Wasser etwas abgekühlt hat.

Demnächst geht's auf den Solgen - mal sehen, ob sich ein paar Zander ärgern lassen.

Viele Grüße aus einem Ferienhäuschen bei Eksjö am Bodasjön#h

Gerhard


----------



## Askersund61 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo zusammen

Wir dürfen auf einen tollen, vom Wetter begünstigten Schweden-Urlaub zurückblicken.

Unser See liegt zwischen Emmaboda und Nybro, mitten im Glasriket. Er hat eine Fläche von ca. 100 ha und ist mit einer mittleren Tiefe von 1,5m und einer Maximaltiefe von 2m sehr flach. Die hohe Wassertemperatur von 23-25° deuteten darauf hin, dass Hechte eher schwer, Barsche dafür leicht zu fangen sein könnten. Zudem ist er voll mit Felsbrocken aller Grösse. 
Demzufolge mussten wir unsere Taktik den Gegebenheiten anpassen. Flachangeln war angesagt. Wir merkten bald, dass sich Erfolge durch aktives Fischen einstellten, indem die Köder ruckartig kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche angeboten wurden.
Als fängige Köder entpuppten sich kupferfarbene Blinker, dunkelrote und dunkelgrüne Spinner, Gummifische und Wobbler in dezenten Farben. Gar nichts ging auf blau und knallige Farben. Dies galt für Hecht und Barsch.

Erstaunlicherweise zeigten sich die Hechte in guter Bisslaune, jedoch nur am Abend ab 20h und am Morgen bis 6h. Wir angelten ca. 2-3 Std. täglich und konnten ca. 50 Hechte zwischen 40-85 cm landen. Der grosse Erfolg von 1m+ war uns also nicht vergönnt.
Der See hat einen guten Bestand an kleinen Barschen bis 25cm. Grosse sind eher selten zu überlisten. So mass unser Grösster lediglich 29cm, was für Schweden doch bescheiden ist.
Bis auf 3 Hechte, welche auf dem Grill landeten oder geräuchert und vor Ort gegessen wurde und einige Barsche wurden alle Fische wieder zurückgesetzt.
Toll war, dass wir den See total für uns alleine hatten! Dies wird sich im August bei der Krebsjagd wohl ändern.

Trotz dem Ausbleiben von richtig grossen Fischen war es einmal mehr ein sehr schöner Schweden-Urlaub:m

Angehängt einige Impressionen:


----------



## mrburnes99 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Sind wieder da! Was eine Tour! Geiles Wetter, gut gefangen und auf dem Hinweg 100 km vom Ziel nen Motorschaden! Werde in den nächsten Tagen mal nen Bericht verfassen!



So ein Mist! Ich musste auch wegen der Bremsen in die Werkstatt. Zum Glück hatte ich vorher den 95er, deshalb wurde mein Frust gedämpft 



gehawe schrieb:


> Demnächst geht's auf den Solgen - mal sehen, ob sich ein paar Zander ärgern lassen.



Ich war dieses Jahr nur einmal am Solgen. 200SEK für ein Ruderboot war mir deutlich zu teuer. Eigentlich schade! Ist das ein durchschnittlicher Preis in Schweden? Bei uns war das Boot zum Haus, deshalb fehlt der Vergleich. Die Jahre zuvor hatte ich aber immer 250SEK für Schein und Boot bezahlt.



Askersund61 schrieb:


> Der See hat einen guten Bestand an kleinen Barschen bis 25cm. Grosse sind eher selten zu überlisten. So mass unser Grösster lediglich 29cm, was für Schweden doch bescheiden ist.



Wir haben die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht. Größen um die 25cm, maximal 28. Sonst gabs auch immer noch 30+, aber die blieben in diesem Jahr aus.


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Kann ich nun wieder nicht bestätigen.
Haben in der letzten Mai- und ersten Juniwoche einige Barsche über 30 cm und einen mit 42 cm gefangen. Zu der Zeit waren die Hechte bei uns allerdings sehr klein und die Zander waren auch nur um die 40-45 cm.

@ Geha: Schönen Urlaub und Grüße an Deine Lieben!


----------



## Wobblerfan (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo Schwedenfans #h . Vielen Dank für die schönen Urlaubsberichte und Petri an die Glücklichen , die noch vor Ort sind und noch fahren #6 . Gruß  Wf


----------



## Shadrap (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Hallo Schwedenfans #h . Vielen Dank für die schönen Urlaubsberichte ...


 
Von mir auch vielen Dank. Es ist immer wieder interessant, zu lesen, wie es bei den anderen so gelaufen ist. Schöne Fotos übrigens, Askersund61 #6.


----------



## Askersund61 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

*Frage an alle Schwedenfischer!*

In meinem Bericht (Nr.277) habe ich über meine Erfahrungen vom Virkesjön erzählt. 
Es war unser 10. Schwedenurlaub, jedoch war ein derart flacher See eine neue Erfahrung für mich. Wir fingen ja viele Hechte, jedoch blieben die Grossen Burschen aus. Bei den Barschen war es ähnlich. Das Echolot war dabei, jedoch bei diesen Verhältnissen nur beschränkt hilfreich.

*Ist es möglich, dass 1m+ Hechte in solchen Gewässern gar nicht überleben können, da sie sich nicht in tiefere Regionen zurückziehen können? Die tiefste Stelle war exakt 2m.;+*

Im Gästebuch des Hauses wurde in den letzten 13 Jahren ein einziges Mal von einem 1m Hecht berichtet. Wir versuchten wirklich vieles, betreffend Köderwahl, Fischen am Ufer, mitten im See etc.

Vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrung mit flachen Schweden-Seen und kann mir eine Antwort geben.

Vielen Dank und Gruss
Christoph


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo Askersund,

diese Frage könnte Dir sicherlich gut gehawe beantworten. Der hat in Schweden ein Haus an einem ähnlichen See und hat da schon ganz große gefangen.

Ich glaube es liegt einfach daran, dass es halt nicht ganz so einfach ist, Hechte > 1m zu fangen. Ich selbst war schon zig mal in Schweden aber habe nur ganz selten einen von dieser Größe gefangen obwohl ich sehr viel im Boot sitze und sicherlich auch nicht der schlechteste Angler bin.

Des Weiteren glaube ich, dass ein Gewässertiefe von über 1,40 m ausreichend ist, um im Winter nicht komplett durch zu frieren. Unterm Eis wäre also bei 2 m noch Platz für einen Hecht mit 60 cm Rückenhöhe.......der wäre dann auch bestimmt länger als einen Meter.....glaube ich.......!!!!!!!!:q:q:q


----------



## Mort (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo Christoph,

zunächst: Schönen Dank für Deinen Bericht vom Virkesjön!

Wir waren mal nebenan am Skärsjön, und ein zugehöriger Angelbericht würde sich in etwa genauso anhören, wie Dein Bericht vom Virkesjön.
Deine Frage kann ich natürlich nicht beantworten. Wenn ich mir aber die Ergebnisse der Probefischen aus verschiedenen Jahren anschaue, dann wart ihr mit Hechten bis 85cm schon sehr, sehr gut.
Vielleicht kennst Du die Seite mit den Statistiken auch schon:
http://aquarapport.slu.se/default.aspx?ID=1
Der Virkesjön hat die Nummer: 628567 149106

Der Skärsjön trieb uns seinerzeit beinahe in den Wahnsinn, weil durch die fehlende Tiefe eigentlich der ganze See mit Pflanzen zugewachsen war. Der Grund war ein einziges riesiges Geröllfeld. Es schien, dass auch mal bis 3, 4m tiefe Spalten und Löcher dabei waren.
Wir fingen Hechte bis 80cm und waren damit hoch zufrieden.

Falls Du noch weitere Informationen zum Virksjön möchtest, hier zwei pdfs:
http://www.lansstyrelsen.se/kalmar/.../Sv/publikationer/Rapporter/2005/rapp0515.pdf (S. 33)
http://www.havsnas.se/Sjövolym svenska sjöar.pdf (S. 89).
Aber vielleicht kennst Du das alles schon...

Gruß
Mort


----------



## Askersund61 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Vielen Dank für eure Feedbacks!#h

@Muhkuh2000
Danke für den Tip, gehave zu fragen.
Vielleicht habe ich einfach zu viel erwartet, der See schien mir einfach prädistiniert zu sein, grosse Hechte zu fangen. Ich hatte mehr Angst, dass es wegen der hohen Wassertemperaturen schwierig sein könnte auf Hecht, aber das war ja erstaunlicherweise nicht der Fall.

@Mort
Das beruhigt mich jetzt etwas, dass du ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hast. Im Skärsjön waren wir baden, geangelt habe ich dort nicht. Ich denke aber schon, dass die Seen gut zu vergleichen sind. Vielen Dank für die Links, 2 der 3 kannte ich noch nicht!

Gruss Christoph


----------



## Mort (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Gern geschehen.

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass der dritte Link falsch aufgelöst wird. Das dortige pdf hat im Dateinamen Umlaute und Leerzeichen. Der Link ist korrekterweise der folgende:
http://www.havsnas.se/Sjövolym svenska sjöar.pdf

In dieser Datei sind auf 264 Seiten überaus viele (womöglich alle?) Seen Schwedens mit mittlerer und Maximaltiefe ausgewiesen.
Könnte für den ein oder anderen interessant sein...

Gruß
Mort

Tante Edit sagt: Link läuft immer noch schief; Umlaute und Leerzeichen werden nicht aufgelöst; hier hilft wohl nur die Handeingabe oder eine Kopie der Adresse


----------



## gehawe (3. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo Askersund,

Unser See ist ca. 3km lang, 1,5km breit und an der tiefsten Stelle knapp 2m tief. 3/4 des Sees sind flacher als 80cm. Als wir unser Haus vor 10 Jahren gekauft haben, war der See ein geniales Fischgewässer. Jetzt ist es gerade mal Durchschnitt. Zum einen wird der See immer flacher, und zum anderen hat sich eine große Kormoran-Gruppe angesiedelt. Es wird auch behauptet, dass der See versäuert.

Mein größter Hecht war 99cm, aber ein Nachbar hat so um 1,1m gefangen.

Wahrscheinlich gibt es in größeren Seen auch eine größere Population an größeren Hechten, aber das wird wohl eher an der Statistik als an den biologischen Vorgaben liegen.

Bei uns gibt es einen klaren Zusammenhang zwischen Fangerfolg und Jahreszeit. Im Frühjahr und Herbst geht deutlich mehr, im Sommer geht fast gar nichts, da ist das Wasser zu warm.

Hauptproblem mit den flachen Seen ist, dass es keine Zander gibt. Daher gehe ich in letzter Zeit lieber an den Solgen, der liegt gleich neben "unserem" See. Gestern war es wohl etwas zu warm, aber am Freitag ging ein schöner 52er an den Haken.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard
(gehawe)


----------



## Askersund61 (3. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hej Gerhard

Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort.
Dass sich die Verhältnisse innert 10 Jahren in deinem See so stark verändert haben, ist schon krass. Allerdings scheint es halt auch in Schweden so zu sein, wie in vielen anderen Gebieten in Europa. Das Problem mit der Versäuerung ist bei kleinen schwedischen Seen immer wieder nachzulesen.

Meine Enttäuschung über den deutlich verpassten 1m Hecht hat sich inzwischen etwas gelegt. Nachdem ich am ersten Tag gleich einen 72er landen konnte, erwartete ich einfach zu viel.

Wir müssen unsere Ferien momentan noch während den
Schulferien nehmen, sonst würden wir auch im Frühjahr oder Herbst fahren. Mehr als einmal lief es im Juli in Schweden auf Hecht sehr zäh.

Ich wünsche dir weiterhin viel Spass mit deinem Haus und Petri Heil im Haussee und im Solgen. Ist der Hausee der Bodasjön?

Gruss Christoph


----------



## Stean01 (3. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Also ich habe auch schon große Hechte im flachen Wasser gefangen dies war Am Harefjorden, und diese Jahr am Nedre Daläven und in den Schären da waren Hechte bei von 1m und der größte war 1,14 cm dies war allerdings im Frühjahr wo das Wasser noch nicht so Warm war.#h
Lg Stean


----------



## Schweden Haro (5. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo Angelkameraden,

etwas verspätet möchte ich noch über eine Angeltour an den See Hummeln  und etwas über dieses phantastisches Angelgewässer in Ostsmåland  (Schweden) berichten.

Am 15.05.2013 bin ich mit drei Feriengästen von uns aus Österreich zum Hechtangeln an den See Hummeln gefahren.
Morgens war es noch etwas regnerisch mit Sprühregen und die  Wassertemperatur betrug 10°. Wir haben dann die erste flachere Bucht mit  dem Boot angefahren und es begann etwas schleppend aber wir haben dort  die ersten noch! kleineren Hechte bis ca. 70 cm gefangen. Im verlaufe  des Tages klarte es dann auf und wurde richtig schön sonnig und warm.  Dadurch bekamen scheinbar auch die Hechte Hunger und wir haben dann den  Tag über in den flachen Buchten 15 Hechte bis 103 cm gefangen. 

*Einige Infos zum See Hummeln:*

Der Hummeln See gilt noch! als Geheimtipp unter den Raubfischanglern und mit als eines der besten Raubfischgewässer Südschwedens.
Der See liegt in Ostsmåland im Kalmar län bei dem kleinen Ort Kristdala. 
Breite: 57°22'10.60"N
Länge: 16°14'55.96"E

Der Hummeln See ist 6 mal 2 km groß, hat eine Fläche von 540 ha und ist mit über 60 m der tiefste See Südschwedens.
Er hat einen hervorragenden Bestand an Maränen deren Schwärme  so dicht sind dass man teilweise mit dem Echolot nicht auf den Grund  durch kommt. Daraus resultierend ist der Bestand an Raubfischen wie  Hecht, Barsch und Zander bestens. Hechte von über 10 kg sind ebenso wie  Barsche über 2,5 kg keine Seltenheit.
Bei den Zandern sieht es noch! etwas ruhiger aus weil diese erstmals 2003  - 2006 mit 30.000 Stück besetzt worden sind und so wie es aussieht wohl noch  nicht viel drauf geangelt wird.

Beim fahren mit dem Boot sollte man wenn das Gewässer unbekannt ist sehr  vorsichtig sein da der See tückische Tiefenunterschiede hat und weit  draußen auch schon mal Felsen unsichtbar bis kurz unter die Oberfläche  ragen und dann schnell schon mal eine Schraube des Außenborders dass  zeitliche segnet. 






Angelscheine bekommt man in Kristdala im Jagdgeschäft, Nilson Bygg &  Jaktbutik (auch Bootsverleih), an der Tankstelle oder im  Lebensmittelgeschäft COOP.

Sie kosten je nach Wechselkurs: Stand: 2013
Tageskarte: 50:- kr, ca. 6,- Euro
Wochenkarte: 250:- kr, ca. 27,- Euro
Monatskarte: 350.- kr, ca. 37,- Euro
Jahreskarte: 500:- kr, ca. 53,- Euro

In Schweden gilt eine Regel die besagt das man alle Hechte unter 40 cm  und über 75 cm wieder zurücksetzten sollte. Eine Nichtbeachtung diese  Regel wird in Schweden nicht gern gesehen! Diese Regel ist im  Schärengebiet an der Ostsee auch schon Gesetz!









Patricks 103 cm und meine 90 cm Hechtdame.

Es war ein wunderschöner Angeltag den man bestimmt nicht jeden Tag erlebt.


----------



## Askersund61 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hej Schweden Haro

Vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Bericht mit den schönen Fotos und die wertvollen Infos zum Hummeln. Da habt ihr in der Tat einen aussergewöhnlichen Angeltag erlebt.
Dieser See scheint ja wirklich voll mit grossen Fischen zu sein! Ich werde den See bei der nächsten Schweden Reiseplanung bestimmt ins Auge fassen.

Gruss Christoph


----------



## ellobo11 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo Schwedenfans
Nun kommt mal mein bericht aus Schweden(14 juli-22juli am kalvsjön)
Da wir (kumpel und ich)nicht die typischen angler sind was unterkunft und fortbewegung betrifft,das heißt zelt und kanu sind die fänge nicht so rekordverdächtig,da es,wenn viel wind aufkommt sehr schwer ist mit dem kanu strecke zu machen und am kalv ist oft wind.
Also in der ganzen zeit hatten wir sonne pur 24-27grad,was es auch nicht gerade vereinfachte das ganze ,aber egal natur pur,ruhe das war schon sehr geil,gefangen haben wir auch,hecht alle zwischen 55-65 mit nem tief laufendem wobbler ok nicht die mega teile aber ok,barsch haben wir im Lillån das ist ein fluss am kalv gefangen die waren alle so um 30-36 ganz normal mit pose und wurm.
Da wir ja an einem see waren mit guten zander bestand,gingen wir auf  köderfische,ein ruhiger zufluss zum kalv nicht breiter als 2,5m aber tief,lief super auf rote made und genau da fing ich ne 46 brasse,nicht gerade der zielfisch .
Also köfis genommen und auf zander,da wie gesagt mit kanu unterwegs versuchten es wir mit ansitzen da wo kanten waren #:,leider wollten die nicht so richtig.
EGAL,für die schon sehr warmen temp,war es ein schöner urlaub(back to the roots halt),muss aber auch sagen landschaftlich schöner fand ich die gegend um den ostra sillen,dalsland

petri an alle

und grüsse an litzbarski den ich traf am kalv


----------



## sbr (6. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo, ich habe es gerade in einem anderen Beitrag gepostet: 

Wir haben noch einen Platz frei für einen Schwedenurlaub am Asnen vom 16.08 - 25.08!

Wer hat Lust und Zeit? 
Weitere Infos gibts hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=269306

Wir freuen uns


----------



## litzbarski (6. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo ellobo11,

danke für deinen schönen Bericht. 

Schönen Gruß zurück und PETRI HEIL an alle die noch in Schweden sind

Andre


----------



## loete1970 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Super tolle und interessante Berichte #6


----------



## Krüger82 (11. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hi

Hat vielleicht jemand eine tiefenkarte vom Majsjön bei Gislaved????
Würde mich sehr freuen!!!

Gruß


----------



## Askersund61 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hej Krüger82

Beiliegend findest du die tiefenkarte vom Majsjön.

Ein Bericht über deine Erfahrungen wäre cool!

Petri Heil!

Gruss


----------



## gehawe (12. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo Schwedenfreunde, hier ein kurzer Zwischenstand aus Smalland:

Nachdem die letzten Tage relativ warm waren, ging bei uns am flachen Haus-See kaum etwas. Gestern waren wir auf dem Solgen auf Zander schleppen. So viele Echos habe ich auf meinem Echolot noch nie gesehen. Trotz Regenwetter und kräftigem Wind war unter Wasser recht viel los.
Allerdings haben wir trotzdem nur 4 kleinere Zander verhaften können (plus ein Zander-Baby und ein paar halbwüchsige Barsche).

Es hat sich gezeigt, dass man beim Schleppen die Rute in der Hand halten sollte. Die Zander bissen recht fein und nur ein sofortiger Anhieb brachte Erfolg. Ist also nix mit Rute faul im Rutenhalter parken.#d

Die Zander bissen alle im Freiwasser über tiefem Grund auf ca. 5m Tiefe.

Off-Topic: Krebse gibt es dieses Jahr reichlich, Steinpilze gab's noch keine, Pfifferlinge fangen gerade an.

Viele Grüße aus der Nähe von Eksjö

Gerhard


----------



## Wobblerfan (12. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo Gerhard ! Wird schon noch klappen mit einem schönen Zander  . Wünsche Dir ( Euch ) noch viel Petri #6  
Gruß Bernd  #h


----------



## Krüger82 (12. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Ich selber fahre nicht an den Majsjön!! Die karte ist für einen kumpel!!!! Aber vielen dank!!!!


----------



## Shadrap (13. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Moin Schwedenfans,
ich melde mich auch mal eben aus dem gelobten Land. Bin seit letzten Samstag am Foxen und ich muß sagen, die Bilanz fällt bisher eher bescheiden aus. Eigentlich hatte ich auf ruhiges Spätsommerwetter gehofft, aber pünktlich zu meiner Ankunft hat der Regen eingesetzt. Den Sonntag habe ich hauptsächlich damit verbracht, zwischen den Schauern das Wasser aus dem Boot zu schöpfen.

Am Montag sollte es laut Wetterprognose den ganzen Tag sonnig und trocken bleiben. Morgens sah das auch so aus, also nach dem Frühstück ordentlich Sonnencreme aufgetragen und raus auf den See. Das mit der Sonnencreme war eine super Idee, das Wasser perlte später wunderbar ab. Vormittags zog nämlich ein Gewitter auf mit einem Getöse, dass einem angst und bange wurde. Das gröbste ist ein oder zwei Kilometer westlich vorbeigezogen, aber es regnete bis zum späten Nachmittag.

Heute war es dann erträglicher, auch nicht ohne Schauer und Gewitter, aber meist freundlich:






Die Fänge sind von den Stückzahlen her eigentlich ok, heute gab es 6 Hechte und 5 Barsche. Der größte Hecht hatte aber nur 65 cm und dann hatte ich noch zwei Barsche von jeweils 32 cm. Da ist also noch viel Luft nach oben. Also werde ich weiter mein Glück versuchen und die schöne Natur und das abwechslungsreiche Wetter genießen.


----------



## Bronni (14. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo Shadrap,
  das Problem mit dem Wetter kennen wir Schwedenfahrer nur zu gut. Aber es gehört auch ein wenig zu Schweden und wenn ich Dein Bild sehe, geht mir wieder das Herz auf und ich hätte Lust, ……….
  Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall besseres Wetter und weiterhin viel Erfolg
  Bronni


----------



## Askersund61 (14. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hej Shadrap

Obwohl erst drei Wochen vom Schwedenurlaub zurück, kommt Sehnsucht auf, wenn ich das tolle Bild anschaue. Ich hoffe, dass dir das Wetter in den kommenden Tagen keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht und du regelmässig rausfahren kannst.

Petri heil! :m

Gruss Christoph


----------



## loete1970 (14. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Erich, schön dass Du Dich meldest. Auch ich drücke die Daumen, dass eine Wetterbesserung eintritt. Wir haben dieses Jahr den Forecast genutzt und er war recht zuverlässig:

http://www.yr.no/place/Sweden/Värmland/Foxen/long.html

Die Qualität der Fische wird sicherlich auch noch steigen - viel Spass und Erfolgt noch!

Gruss
Dirk


----------



## Wobblerfan (14. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hej Erich ! Ich kann nur sagen : Geb alles  . 
Wird schon noch werden . Schöner Bericht und wo ich das Bild sah , überlegen wir die Sachen wieder zu packen |rolleyes . 
Viel Erfolg weiterhin und besseres Wetter wünscht   Bernd #h


----------



## Schwedenangler (14. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hej Shadrap , komme grad von Schweden und könnt gleich schon wieder hochfahren.Lass dich vom Wetter nicht unterkriegen |kopfkrat !
Das wird schon noch werden !
Wünsch euch viel Petri Heil und dicke Fische !!

Gruß Ralf


----------



## gehawe (14. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo zusammen,
Es geht aufwärts! Heute war es recht frisch auf dem Solgen und es hat gezogen wie Hechtsuppe- Dazu recht beachtliche Wellen. Meine Mütze ist jedenfalls dem See geopfert worden (Bloß gut, dass es kein echtes Mann-Über-Bord-Manöver gebraucht hat). Dazu ein paar Schauer.

Trotzdem (oder deswegen) 2 Zander und 5 Barsche verhaftet. 2 kleine Hechte, 3 kleinere Barsche und einen Jung-Zander hab ich wieder schwimmen lassen.

Langsam lernt man doch den einen oder anderen Kniff! ... und weiß, wo die Barschberge stehen.

Interessant war, dass einer der Zander auf einen 3er-Mepps biß. Dafür gingen die Barsche eher auf Wobbler!

Viele Grüße

Gerhard


----------



## Shadrap (14. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Moin Jungs, erst mal danke für die guten Wünsche und für den Link @Dirk. Ja, mit dem Wetter ist das so eine Sache. In der Nacht und heute Morgen herrschte ein kräftiger und böiger Wind aus Nord und es gab ordentlich Wellengang. Also bin ich mal nach Töcksfors gefahren und habe im Angelladen fachlichen Rat gesucht. Mit ein paar neuen Barschködern und und frisch motiviert bin ich am Nachmittag rausgefahren. Der Wind hatte deutlich abgenommen und es wurde noch ein schöner Tag.

Zum Angeln sage ich bald nix mehr. Es will einfach nicht laufen. Vorhin, kurz nach Sonnenuntergang, hatte ich den ersten wirklich guten Biss. War etwas größeres, wahrscheinlich ein Hecht. Der Drill war heftig, aber nur kurz. Dann war er weg, der Fisch.

Schön ist es hier aber trotzdem. Ich war eben noch mal raus und habe ein Foto gemacht.


----------



## mrburnes99 (15. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Es spendet dir wahrscheinlich nicht ausreichend Trost, aber das Bild ist wieder mal der Hammer. Halt die Ohren steif und gib dich nicht geschlagen!


----------



## litzbarski (15. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo Shadrap,

das wird schon und danke für die schönen Bilder (die machen Lust auf mehr).

Andre


----------



## Wobblerfan (15. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hej Gerhard ! Wenn Du schon Deine Mütze geopfert hast , muss es doch was werden . Den Anfang hast Du ja gemacht , lecker Zander . 

@ Shadrap  : Das mit dem schlecht fangen kenn ich irgendwie  . Das Bild zeig ich Muttern mal nicht , sonst fängt sie gleich an die Wobbler einzupacken . Weiterhin viel Glück  wünscht Euch  Bernd #h


----------



## gehawe (16. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Liebe Schwedenfreunde,
Auch unser Urlaub geht zu Ende. Kleines Fazit: Deutlich weniger Hechte am Haussee als früher (sch... Kormorane), deutlich mehr Zander auf dem Solgen als früher (aber keine großen), wenig Pfifferlinge, keine Steinpilze, sehr viele Badetage.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder für die Glücklichen, die den Urlaub noch vor sich haben. 

Viele Grüße #h

Gerhard

PS: Im Oktober geht es den Hechten hier aber nochmal richtig an die Schuppen|supergri


----------



## Askersund61 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hej Gerhard

Vielen Dank für deine Berichterstattung vor Ort. Baden ist ja auch schön und die grossen Hechte können sich nun noch etwas ausruhen, bevor du wieder "angreifst"

Gruss


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

So, ich bin dann gleich mal weg! #h

Heute Abend geht es mal wieder für 18 Tage nach Schweden.|supergri Die erste Woche verbringen wir am Skedesjön und die anderen 1,5 Wochen am Nömmen. Beide Seen sind in der Nähe von Vetlanda. In der ersten Woche geht es ehr auf Masse in Form von Hecht und Barsch. Die andere Zeit wird es mit dem Zielfisch Zander dann schon etwas anspruchsvoller. 

Leider habe ich in keinen Haus Internet und so werde ich mich wohl erst nach dem Urlaub melden können.

Euch allen eine Gute Zeit und Petri Heil!#:


----------



## Schwedenangler (23. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Na dann mal ein dickes Petri Heil und einen schönen Urlaub wünsch ich dir #h .

Gruß  Ralf


----------



## arnichris (23. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Petri Heil Olli, 

bis zum 28.8. dann - bei Pulled Pork und Bier :m

Fischt nicht gleich den See leer!


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Ist übrigens auch witzig mit dem Arnichris! Da lernt man sich im letzten Jahr über das Anglerboard kennen, trifft sich zwei Tage in Schweden und verbringt dieses Jahr schon einen Großteil des Urlaubs zusammen! Wenn das jetzt noch kein Bayer wäre, wäre alles perfekt gelaufen....!


----------



## arnichris (23. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



Muhkuh2000 schrieb:


> Ist übrigens auch witzig mit dem Arnichris! Da lernt man sich im letzten Jahr über das Anglerboard kennen, trifft sich zwei Tage in Schweden und verbringt dieses Jahr schon einen Großteil des Urlaubs zusammen! Wenn das jetzt noch kein Bayer wäre, wäre alles perfekt gelaufen....!


 

Stimmt allerdings, glaub Muhkuh2000 und ich rocken dieses Jahr den Skedesjön und den Nömmen soooo dermaßen #:

Lustiges Kerlchen, dieser Rheinländer - denke Bayern und Rheinländer verstehen sich von der Mentalität noch am Besten und das Rahmenprogramm bei uns im Urlaub stimmt ja auch! #:#g

Und wenn ihr Foris brav und anständig seit, wer weiß, vllt. gibts nen kleinen Bericht nachm Urlaub


----------



## Askersund61 (23. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Coole Sache mit euch beiden, dann lasst es so richtig krachen...

Kleine Frage am Rande: Mit welchem Bier stossen ein Rheinländer und ein Bayer an? ;+ Oder ist der Kompromiss Pripps, Spendrups & Co?

Petri Heil und ganz klar, wir Foris werden wie immer ganz brav bleiben... 

Gruss Christoph


----------



## arnichris (23. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



Askersund61 schrieb:


> Coole Sache mit euch beiden, dann lasst es so richtig krachen...
> 
> Kleine Frage am Rande: Mit welchem Bier stossen ein Rheinländer und ein Bayer an? ;+ Oder ist der Kompromiss Pripps, Spendrups & Co?
> 
> ...


 

Also ich für meinen Teil nehme Einheimisches Unertl-Weißbier aus Mühldorf am Inn mit und Gösser Dosenbier aus Österreich! #6
Was Olli für Gesöff dabei hat weiß ich nicht #c


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Da ich nur zugezogener Rheinländer bin und eigentlich aus Münster komme, gibt es Bitburger, Warsteiner und Paulaner Weizen!

Und im Gegensatz zu Chris bin ich gleich schon an der Fähre und heute noch beim Angeln!


----------



## gehawe (24. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo Chris,

Der Olli scheint seine Freunde vor allem in Schweden kennen zu lernen. Bei uns am See hat er gelernt, wie man ein paar vernünftige Spare-Ribbs macht.|supergri

Vielleicht sollten wir das mal mit 3 Parteien versuchen?

@Oliver: Dickes Petri & Viel Spass und gutes Wetter (!)

Gerhard


----------



## arnichris (24. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



gehawe schrieb:


> Hallo Chris,
> 
> Der Olli scheint seine Freunde vor allem in Schweden kennen zu lernen. Bei uns am See hat er gelernt, wie man ein paar vernünftige Spare-Ribbs macht.|supergri
> 
> ...



Hallo Gerhard!

Hab schon von deinen Spare-Ribs gehört :m
Also von meiner Seite liebend gerne, weiß halt jetzt ned ob du grade mit Olli in Kontakt stehst, können aber gern mal was ausmachen! :m#:#g


----------



## gehawe (27. August 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hi Chris,

Der Olli ist gerade in Schweden und fängt gerade richtig viel. Aber Anfang Oktober geht's für mich (hoffentlich) auch hin und dann versuche ich es dort auch mal.

Und nächstes Jahr machen wir alle 3 Grillparty in Eksjö. Entweder an Pfingsten oder im Sommer.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard


----------



## gehawe (12. September 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Am 03.10. geht's auf nach Eksjö. Flieger von Frankfurt nach Göteborg ist gebucht, ebenso der Leihwagen mit Anhängerkupplung (!).

Diesmal steht neben dem Solgen der Myklaflon und der Skedesjön auf dem Plan.|rolleyes

Mal sehen, was läuft.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (12. September 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Schnief! Wieder zurück....!:c

Die letzten 17 Tage waren allerdings wie immer traumhaft! Der erste Tag ging gleich gut los. An unserem Haussee haben wir auf der ersten Angeltour zwischen 17:30 Uhr und 20:30 Uhr ganze 25 Hechte und Barsche fangen können. Insbesondere die Barsche waren toll, da im Durschnitt alle die 30 cm Marke geknackt haben. Am zweiten Tag sollten dann innerhalb von 5 Stunden 31 Fische gefangen werden. Hierbei waren sogar oft Dubletten möglich und ein verrückter 80 cm Hecht wollte einen geharkten 45 cm Hecht vernaschen. 

Diese zwei unglaublichen Tage, sollte zwar vom Fangerfolg nicht wieder erreicht werden, jedoch brachte auch der Nömmen in der zweiten Woche schöne Hechte bis max. 93 cm und ca. 15 Zander um die 50 cm.

Insbesondere das Wetter war ein Traum! Hatten außer einen Tag jeden Tag um die 20 Grad im Schatten und in der Sonne war es dann natürlich entsprechend wärmer.

Pilze und Blaubeeren konnten wir ebenfalls ordentlich finden.

So, wo Licht ist, ist auch Schatten.....! Mit dem Bayer in den Urlaub fahren, ist zwar super witzig, aber auch teuer! Neben zahlreichen Wobbler habe ich auch einen guten Kescher bei der Heimfahrt im Dunkeln versenkt! Im Vergleich zu den versenkten Wobblern, der kompletten Rute, der Zange und dem Lipgripp des bayrischen Zerstörers, ist dies allerdings nur eine Kleinigkeit....
! |supergri

Alles in allem ein Traum von einem Urlaub! Nächstes Jahr wird bald im Team mit Gehawe und Arnichris geplant!


----------



## Bastinki (12. September 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

@gehawe

Viel Spaß und berichte mal: ich fahre 2 Wochen später an den Solgen!


----------



## Mendez (12. September 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Na da habe ich es besser. Ich bin in 3 Tagen an dem Solgen. Eine Woche bei Asa Gard auf Zanderpirsch. Bin gespannt wie das Wetter wird.


----------



## schee (13. September 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Noch 8 Tage und ich bin in Olofström/Blekinge. _Alter Schwede _ich bin heiß wie Frittenfett!!!

Kennt einer die Ecke ? Fahre zum ersten mal nach Schweden.


----------



## nani (14. September 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*

Hallo, nach vier Jahren Auszeit vom Bolmensee, fahre ich nächstes Jahr mitte Mai, endlich wieder nach Schweden.Ich war sonst immer in Skogen, was mir da aber zu windig war, da ich von 12 Tagen vielleicht 4 Tage schleppen konnte.Habe über Novasol ein Haus auf der Ostseite hier der Link:http://www.novasol.de/p/S04928?PE=8...ED=17-05-2014&wt.si_n=NormalSearchBookingFlow
gebucht.Vielleicht kennt ja jemand das Haus oder das Gebiet und kann mir ein paar Tips oder Infos geben.


----------



## arnichris (17. September 2013)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2013*



Muhkuh2000 schrieb:


> Schnief! Wieder zurück....!:c
> 
> Die letzten 17 Tage waren allerdings wie immer traumhaft! Der erste Tag ging gleich gut los. An unserem Haussee haben wir auf der ersten Angeltour zwischen 17:30 Uhr und 20:30 Uhr ganze 25 Hechte und Barsche fangen können. Insbesondere die Barsche waren toll, da im Durschnitt alle die 30 cm Marke geknackt haben. Am zweiten Tag sollten dann innerhalb von 5 Stunden 31 Fische gefangen werden. Hierbei waren sogar oft Dubletten möglich und ein verrückter 80 cm Hecht wollte einen geharkten 45 cm Hecht vernaschen.
> 
> ...




Den Ausführungen von Muhkuh2000 ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen 
Okay, bis auf die Tatsache dass Elchparks mit Bisongehege auch teurer als angegeben werden können 
Die haben offensichtlich eine Abneigung gegen Seitenspiegel #6

War alles in Allem ein richtig genialer Urlaub, da besteht Wiederholungsbedarf nächstes Jahr.


----------

